# ED Journey: Over the Hills & Through the Woods



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

It took long to post my report because the drive I used to update my journal somehow got corrupted twice and the hard drive I used for my pics had the same issue. It took some time to put everything back together and then re-type what could not be recovered. I am accepting critiques from my fellow shutterbugs for improving my photographer skills. This explains why I differentiate when my girlfriend's camera is used. None of the pics have been photoshopped for this reason.
My write-up takes you from order to drop-off.
Enjoy

So here it is:

ED Journey: Over the Hills and Through the Woods

Co-starring: HU '02 as "The NJ/VA Crimson Bandit"
Co-starring: HU '03 as "The Quad Cities Queen"
Starring: 2008 E92 335i as Cooper "The Twin-Turbo Navigator"

Directed by Bimmernupe
Produced by It's About the Journey Productions

Edited by Self Built PC

In Association with
A Whole Lotta Miles, But Not Enough Time

Photography by
Nikon D80
18-200mm VR
12-24mm f/4 wide angle
50mm f/1.4
SB-800 Speedlight
Marumi filters & circular polarizer
Girlfriend's Canon PowerShot A540​


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Prelude to my trip*

*July 2007 - Ordering day*
IT'S A 3,571lbs GIRL!! Her name is Cooper&#8230;ok, ok, ok, ok, ok, ok, ok, ok, ok, ok,(think Joe Pesci in Lethal Weapon) for those that have not figured it out, I'm talking about a car. It's a car lover thing, we can't help ourselves. Anyway&#8230;moving on, so I finally decided to take the leap into bimmerdom and order my new baby. After being a forum stalker on bimmerfest.com and e90post.com while adding my .02 to different threads and researching the European Delivery (hereafter referred to as ED) process, I take the plunge. 
I called Joern Esser at Passport BMW in Marlow Heights, MD (excellent service deserves a shout-out:thumbup in July to let him know that I was ready to come in to place my order. When I arrived he remembered me from last year when I came in to order the car. I know, I know he could have been faking it, but he remembered that my girlfriend was with me during the first visit (she was not with me on that day in July) and he remembered my name. 
A little history is in order here. Joern comes highly recommended on Bimmerfest, along with a very select few client advisors from around the country. It should be noted that every BMW dealership is not competent, nor properly informed about the ED process. So use the search function on Bimmerfest and e90post to find those client advisors nearest you that come highly recommended. OK, OK, OK, I digress!!! Back to the bit.
So anyway the first time I came in to see him it was a Saturday which in car sales is a busy day for a salesperson. I advised him that I was not ready to buy, but I wanted to find out more about I-Drive and the other BMW features as well as what he knew about the impending release of the E92 335i. He sat in a 5er for at least an hour going over the system with me. He never seemed rushed about his time which really impressed me, especially after the reception I received at the other two DC area BMW dealers (Fairfax and Sterling, bad service deserves a shout-out also:thumbdwn.
Fast forward back to the present, we sit down to put together the car and again he is not rushed to get through the order. We even take time to discuss our dogs (he has a Siberian Husky and me a American Bulldog), the vacation he took home to München in March and a few other topics. He is an extremely knowledgeable and enthusiastic person about the product he is selling, but laid back. He is vested in making sure that you are going to be happy with the car you order. For example, I was still a little on the fence with the interior and exterior colors. He sought out swatches for me to look at instead of using the samples in the catalog. He gave his opinion on different color schemes giving pros and cons of what he has seen and what works and what does not work. 
In all I was probably in the dealership for about 3 hours. Be sure to bring your passport. Actual order time was less than an hour. Cooper's (that is the name I have decide to give my car) setup is Barbera Red Metallic, Crème Beige Leather, Light Poplar Wood, Comfort Access, Parking Distance Control, Nav, IPod Adaptor, and BMW Assist with Bluetooth, Cold Weather Package, Premium Package, Sports Package and 6-speed manual tranny. Redelivery is via Performance Center Delivery in Spartanburg, SC instead of at Passport (hopefully). We did speak about the service department and some of the issues other 'festers have had and he said no worries, if there is ever a problem just come see him and he will take it up with the service manager as he has a good rapport with him.
After the order is completed, I told him of my plan to deal with the performance tire issue if it is snowing in Germany. For the uninitiated, it is illegal to drive in Germany or for that matter most parts of Europe with summer tires on your car if there is snow on the ground. He kind of gave me a blank stare:rofl:, while trying to keep his composure from busting with laughter, but he never said it could not be done. My plan is to buy winter tires in Germany if necessary and have them put on the factory wheels. When I am ready to leave, I would have the performance tires put back on before dropping off to Harms or chance leaving them on and bring the summer tires back. Another option would be to check with Harms about putting the summer tires in the trunk and have them included on the bill of laden. Joern did mention this may be possible, but did not go into details. Since the tires weigh between 25-30lbs, I would either box 2 tires together or have two tires wrapped together and check them as the second piece of luggage for myself and my girlfriend. They will be within the 70lb weight limit and within the airline limit for box size. Yes, I know how big the boxes will be. The tires I was looking at are the Nokian Hakkapeliitta (may be overkill for where I live) or the Dunlop Winter Sport M3. I know my plan sounds nuts, but if there is snow forecasted while in Deutschland, then "I'ma make it do, what it do" (in my best Janie Foxx as Ray Charles voice):bigpimp:.

*19 July 07*
I went to AAA to pick up my international driver's license. It a pretty painless process, took all of about 15-20mins and $30 for two. I know many people have said they never got one and only certain countries require them, but with my luck I'll be the one that gets stopped, not have it and end up in "zie kooler":rofl:.
I did meet a nice woman from Switzerland in the office. She was eager to tell me about the drive from Lucerne to Lake Como and on to Parma when I asked. She also stressed taking some of the local roads as to take in more of the beauty of her country. She did add that Zurich although nice is worth skipping, in order to use that time in the smaller towns.

*10 August 07 - Production date*
Wait&#8230;..I&#8230;&#8230;see&#8230;something&#8230;&#8230;..blurry, It's starting&#8230;&#8230;..to come into focus now&#8230;WOW it's my production number and pick up date. YEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!:clap::clap:

*10 September 07 - Gumby arrives*
I received European Delivery packet with the Gumby clock, not much here that I did not already know. But that did not stop me from reading it like umpteen times. What do you mean why? What else is there to do?

*14-15 September 07 - Nikonians*
Took road trip to Raleigh, NC for a Nikonians D80 class:wow:. That's right NC. The class offered in the DC area is during the time I will be in Europe. :loco:YES, I AM A LITTLE BIT OFF MY ROCKER!!!

*18 September 07 - Travel guide shopping*
We spent the better part of an evening @ Borders. WHY!?!? WHY YOU ASK?!?! Because my girlfriend and I have different ideas on which travel guides to get:banghead:. I WOULD RATHER WATCH GRASS GROW AND THERE WAS NO FREAKIN' BATHROOM&#8230;WTF!!! AND NO THERE WERE NOT ANY TREES TO CHOOSE FROM.:rofl:
We decided to get the Eyewitness Travel Europe, Florence & Tuscany, Germany, Milan & the Lake and Lonely Planet German, French and Italian phrasebooks. Our logic was to get country or region specific guides for the areas we would spend the most days and use the Europe guide for the areas we would spend a day or pass through.

*21 September 07 - PO*
I can finally feel the trip is becoming a reality after having to delay it off for over a year, as I received my purchase order from Joern. He was adamant about returning these documents to him signed and notarized ASAP. Note for future EDers, these documents have to be returned to BMW by your CA at least 30 days before your pick up date. Any later and your pick up date cannot be guaranteed.

*26 September 07*
Gave Joern signed and notarized purchase order. This is the last chance to make changes to order. C'mon it just wouldn't be right not to take advantage of the opportunity:bustingup. Changes made: Cream Beige to Saddle Brown interior, Light Poplar Wood to Brushed Aluminum and added HD radio.

*28 September 07 - Planning&#8230;DONE*
All planning for trip is DONE!! Tickets purchased, list made, car service reserved, hotels reserved, dog sitter arranged, guide books-check, check, check, check&#8230;you get the idea. Just packing left to do.

*12 October 07 - I'm a photo taking ass*
I went in today to sign final paperwork. Not much more to sign than a usual purchase. Everything went pretty smooth. I usually do not get the extended warranty on a vehicle. But, this time I let myself get rope into the purchase. I am such a horse's arse:spank:. But on the bright side we have less than a week before leaving..
Later that evening I attended a Photo Safari of Washington Monuments at Night. I know, I know a bit much on the photo classes, but anyone w/ a D80 will tell you it has a steep learning curve. I did not want to spend part of my vacation trying to figure out the camera:banghead:. So for those folks that are buying a new camera, be sure to get well acquainted with the camera or you will be hating life on your trip. Any class you take will definitely be worth the money.

*13 October 07 - No warranty*
Decided against getting the warranties, after consulting with my fellow 'festers. Gave Passport a call to let them know and Greg told me to bring the old contract back and he would have to do a new contract.

*17 October 07 - New paperwork*
Went in to sign new paperwork, I felt bad for Joern because he was trying to get home and we could not get there until close to 7pm. I told him to go ahead and leave as what we needed to do is usually done by the finance guys. When we arrived he was still there:thumbup::thumbup:. Definite kudos is warranted. We set down with Mr. Lee and resigned everything. I read through the contract to be sure they matched the numbers on the first contract. As I read the back I noticed the arbitration clause on the back of the contract. I initialed and dated that I did not agree with the clause.
A little side note here. The one thing I hate about the car buying process is that when you sign the paperwork, the dealer always tries to make you feel rushed or that what you are signing is not really important. READ EVERYTHING and QUESTION WHAT YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND. You are spending your money and if you need to spend a great length of time going over the paperwork, then so be it. I noticed that as I questioned more and more the finance guys get more and more irritated. Oh well&#8230;.
After I signed the new contract, Mr. Lee signed and gave me my copies. I also asked for a "We Owe" for the money I paid for the warranties, although they tried to tell me that I did not need that paper. I must really look like I fell off the back of a turnip truck.
Later back at the lair, we have finished packing and I leave at 1am for Richmond to drop off the dogter at a college friend's house.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 1*

*18 October 07 - Next stop Europe, but things fall apart*
What a freakin' day!!! Decided it would be a good time to touch up the walls in my house with paint. I'm crazy like that, not to mention sleep deprived. After getting back from Richmond at 0400 I got a WHOPPING 3hrs sleep. The car service will be here at 1430. Luggage total: two large suitcases, one medium suitcase, two rolling carry-on's, camera bag and one backpack:wow:. DAMN!! Why do I have a feeling that this is waaaay too much luggage.
The car service arrives on time, but this guy was useless. I am expecting a Lincoln Towncar with a huge trunk. They send a Cadillac (can't remember model) with a small trunk, not to mention he has stuff in the trunk. We would have been better off with a taxi. The only reason we ordered a car was because a taxi to Dulles would cost about the same amount. So a suitcase and carry-on had to go in the front seat. He barely helped put the luggage in the car and then kind of argued with me about the best way to get to Dulles Airport. He wanted to take the Fairfax County Parkway with its myriad of badly timed lights to the Dulles Toll Road. I wanted to take the Beltway to the Dulles Toll Road a route with three lights and those lights are from my front door to the entrance of 95N. He tries to tell me that the Beltway will be backed up with traffic.  I'm like dude you will run into more traffic on the Parkway. So he takes my way and as soon as we get like 3 miles onto the inner loop of the Beltway we hit traffic. I'm a little perplexed because I travel the Beltway a lot around this time of day and I know traffic does not start to back up on the inner loop until 1530-1545. I can see him smirking in the mirror as he gives me his "I told you so&#8230;I drive 300 miles a day&#8230;.:blah::blah::blah:!!!" speech
I am only minutely concerned. My girlfriend gives me the YOU ARE SUCH A [email protected]#&ING IDIOT look. I sit back and in my best and usual know-it-all voice, "I bet dollars to donuts that it is an accident and the delay is caused by rubber-necking. Less than 10 minutes later we pass an accident on the shoulder and sure enough the gawkers are what is causing the backup. I look at my girlfriend with a "YOU WERE MENTALLY SAYING" look. As we cruise unimpeded to the airport, I rejoice in my moment of "You guys are IDIOTS and I..&#8230;I am a directions god". We arrive at Dulles in 40 minutes door-to-door. Again this guy is less than helpful with the luggage. Note to self call American Limo & Bus Service to complain, also do not use service again.
So my girlfriend puts on her what I like to call "I grew up in the Midwest, but I can walk like I am from New York" walk to the gate:rofl:. I find it funny, because she did not adopt this fast paced walking style until coming to college in Washington. I'm asking why are walking so fast. She says that we still have to catch the shuttle to the terminal. Yeah I know that, but why are YOU walking so fast. We speed through security as we did not have to wait in the long line. If you have certain flyer status then you can wait in a shorter line.
Anyone that has flown out of Dulles will probably agree that catching what they call a shuttle, but what resembles something out of a bad '80s sci-fi movie is a pain in the ass to catch. UHH HELLO DULLES, THERE ARE THESE NEW MODERN THINGYS CALLED A FREAKIN' MONORAIL. CHECK WITH NEWARK AND ATLANTA AIRPORTS TO NAME TWO PLACES WHERE THEY CAN BE SEEN. 
We make it to our gate with plenty of time to spare and I am pissed because I am a bit sweaty and my back in hurting (remember I am still recovering from a ruptured disc in my lower back)(I know that sound I hear is the world's smallest violin). I make the mistake of not stopping her from using the currency exchange in the airport. The exchange rate sucks big time, but she does not want to have to look for a Deutsche Bank. The $400 got us 220€, of course hindsight being 20/20 I should have gotten just enough for transportation from the airport to the hotel and then found a bank once I arrived.
My day then takes a real s$#*ty turn. I get a call from Joern at Passport. He tells me my contract is void, because I wrote on the back that I did not agree with the arbitration agreement. I'm like well it would have been nice if the finance guy would have said something last night. He says that he told me not to sign on the back. I told him Mr. Lee was a bold face :liar: and if you want to put him on the phone I'll repeat what I just said. Joern kind of takes his side still. I said that he sat there and watch me sign the back and front of the contract and then he signed the front and gave me my copy and I left. If he felt what I was doing was wrong then why did he sign the contract, which only makes it valid with his signature. The only thing he was concerned about was that it would bleed through to the front of the page. As he gets a little more bass in his voice, I too get snippier. Eventually he says well you have to come in and sign new paperwork. I am now having a full blown conniption. I tell him that there is no way I can do that. I am at Dulles Airport and my flight is leaving for Milano in less than an hour. He still repeats that the contract is void and he needs new paperwork. He eventually asks where I will be in Milano. I give him the address to the hotel and he says he will FedEx the new paperwork. Well, I am pissed and what I have had to go through with Passport only reinforces my belief that dealerships are shady and do not properly train their people. Now this is in no way a knock against Joern. He was not there when I sat down with the finance guy and up to this episode he has been a stand-up guy. But I am pissed to the highest point of pisstivity and have no other outlet to vent but here in my ED journal.
My girlfriend's flight left about 40 min. before mine. We had to take separate flights as she has to do something for her company in Milano which is the reason why we are leaving nine days early. I hope she enjoyed the seat I picked for her. Using seatguru.com to help pick your airline seats is about four or five things down from sliced bread. I got her a seat on the upper level in business class where it is nice and quiet. My flight has boarded and I am not regretting my choice to book business class. My back will definitely thank me later.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 2*

*19 Oktober 2007 - But wait there's more!!!*
OMG!!! Is there anything else that could get this trip off to a horrendous start? My flight landed in Brüssels at 0730 and my connection was supposed to leave at 1000. The flight here was smooth and uneventful. The guy seated next to me ate whatever was placed in front of him like&#8230;like&#8230;well he just ate really fast. Moving on and BACK TO MY RANT. So I have checked the monitor for my gate and go back through security to head to my gate. I think you can see where this going. Now this not a terminal gate per se it was more like a bus terminal with six or so "gates". So I am going through my camera bag to rearrange things and discover I left my headphones on the plane. So I head back up to my original gate. This is where things begin to go awry. There is no up escalator only a down, but there is a set of stairs and an elevator. (This wee point will come up again)
I wait for the elevator (only because there is no way I am carrying these bags up those steps) and go back the way I came to security. Now this is not the normal security gate It is more like a gate to give you access to my current gates and what I did not know until later was that the escalator and elevator that I just walked past takes you to the rest of the terminal on the upper level. I ask the security person could I go back to my gate to see if they found my headphones. He says they are probably in lost and found, which is through customs and I would not be able to enter Brüssels without a visa:bs:. I'm like dude you have to be kidding me, since when do U.S. citizens need a visa to enter Belgium. But I keep my mouth shut and bite the bullet and chalk my headphones as a lost cause. So as I am walking back across the bridge to my terminal I remember that my mother collects spoons. I head back toward the security gate and then discover the steps that lead to the upper level of the terminal.
After finding a spoon, I hear a somewhat inaudible announcement asking me to report to my gate. I rush back down to my gate and the seating area is empty, so I ask the airline rep where my flight is. He says it has been moved to a different gate. Now keep in mind this is 15 min before the scheduled boarding time (not departure time) on my ticket. So I head back up to the new gate. Here is where the escalator and elevator come into play. I have to wait for the elevator to go back up one level and the other escalator to the upper level of the terminal. I get to the gate and there is no plane, no people and no airline rep, WTF! I see a plane boarding for Chicago and Prague. I head back down to my original gate, because there is no other gate where I see reps for my airline. I still have about 7 min until my boarding time. I ask at another gate where my flight is, he says that it has left. I'm like HUH:banghead:? The flight is schedule for 1005, it's only 1000. He says it is at gate such and such; I just came from gate such and such and there is no one there and no plane:dunno:. He says well it has departed and you will have to go back to the ticketing desk in the main terminal:bang:. It should be stated that I had not become that stereotypical arrogant American. I was pissed, but surprisingly calm. I kept telling myself I could be in a worse predicament.
I head out toward the main terminal and keep thinking how the [email protected]#$ am I supposed to get through security w/ no visa and DAMN this has to be the longest terminal ever. I get to customs and explain the situation. He says you need no visa to enter Belgium (I already knew this) and then explains how to get to the main terminal. I follow his directions around to this area that has stairs and an escalator that only goes up and I have to go down. I have to laugh because at this point it seems that someone is playing a sick joke on me and I start looking around for cameras. I make it out to the ticketing area. It is the typical European set-up. There is no signage to tell you where each airline is located. So after walking around all the other airlines, I find mine way at the back.
I explain to the rep what is going on and she says you missed your flight and you should have paid attention to the monitors for gate changes:wow:. I'm like hold up, I did pay attention to the monitor how else could I have known where my original gate was located. She says I can't help you. You need to go across to the other desk and see what they can do. Ok fine no problem. I stand at the other desk and a woman comes out looks at me and keeps walking. So I stand there waiting for someone to come. After about 5 min I walk back over to the first rep and ask where is the person to help me. She calls over to the desk and guess who answers the phone&#8230;DING, DING, DING that's right the same woman who came out, looked at me and walked by. I again explained what has happened. She, like her colleague tries to blame me for the missing my flight. I now start to defend myself. Wait a second; I went to the gate that was on the monitor. I left for about 15 min with plenty of time to spare for my flight. I heard an announcement paging me to my gate. I went to my gate and was told to go to a new gate (by the way the gate rep could have called the new gate to let them know I was coming, the gates are only 5 min apart.). I went to the new gate, which was empty, had no plane, no rep and no passengers. She then asks why it took so long to get from my gate to her desk. I start to explain what took so long, but then stopped and just stared at her like she was the most completely clueless person I have ever spoken too:dunno::banghead:. She keeps trying to put the blame on me. Finally, I'm like look what happened, happened. Not much to do about it now, but move on. She then goes back in the office for a few moments. She reappears and says there was a bus at the new gate. Miss, at the original gate it was obvious that you needed to catch a shuttle to the plane. The new gate looked like a normal gate with a jet way. She said you should have walked down the ramp to the bus. First, there was no one there to direct passengers and the gate rep at the original gate never said anything about a bus at the new gate. After going back and forth for about 5 min, she says that there are no more flights going out today. HELL NO!!! I am not spending the night in an airport (Did not say this to her). It is 1100 and there is no way that all flights for the day have departed. She looked again and said there is a Swiss Air flight @ 1500 to Zurich, then a 1730 to Milano. I asked about putting me on another airline to Milano. Of course, she says no and I would have to check with those airlines myself. Finally, I relented and took the 1500 flight as long as I was kept in business class as originally booked. I moved on to the ticket counter and was told I had to check my roll-on bag. Wait, I am allowed two carry-on pieces. She says it is overweight. Of course I am a bit apprehensive as with the luck I am having thus far I am worried about my luggage getting lost. Then she wanted to weigh my camera bag. That is where I draw the line. No way was I letting that out of my sight. Off I went to find something to eat and then back to the terminal to find a seat within spitting distance of an arrival/departure monitor.
It is now a little after noon and as expected the jet lag is kicking in. I am bored out of my freaking mind and have no access to the web and no cell service (what did people do before cell phones and the web). So I have no way of letting my girlfriend know what has happened. Note to self, get phone that works on GSM network.
I finally arrived at the hotel in Milano. We are staying at the Meliá Milano. Here is how the rest of my trip went. The trip from Brüssels to Zürich to Milano was uneventful. In the Zürich airport I saw this funny smoking lounge that I will have to get a pic of when we go back through on the 24th. I arrive at Malpensa Airport 5 hours after I was originally supposed to arrive. But you know the day could not end without one last thing happening. The customs area where I came into Malpensa was very, very small, but had about 11 stations to check passports. When I arrived a jumbo jet flight from Tokyo had just arrived and there was a line that stretched and stretched. As we got closer to customs the line would fall apart and we became just cattle being rustled together. It took about an hour before I even saw the security stations and they only had two officers checking non-EU passports and one checking EU passports. When the EU line emptied no non-EU citizens were called over to pass through. As I am standing there waiting, I am quickly reminded from my last time in Europe that their definition of personal space is not in tune with ours here in the US. I have no qualms about it and people are quite friendly. It was just weird having people right up on you. I am watching a bunch of officers come and go, milling around the area and we have been in line somewhere around 90 minutes. Finally as I am almost to the window and 90% of the people have gone through customs do they open two more stations and people waiting begin to applaud (quite funny). After getting my luggage and I am surprised that it all made it, I head to the train ticket kiosk. Using the little Italian I know I ask for a ticket and the lady corrects my annunciation, but gives me points for at least attempting to speak the language. 
Note to those using the trains do not forget to validate the tickets in Europe. The machines are at the entrance to the stairs leading to the track. They are really small boxes. The ride to Milano was about 40 minutes for 11€ and then a short subway ride to the hotel for 1€. There was an instance in the subway where the machines were not working and I had a hard time communicating to the station attendant where I wanted to go. I kept saying Lotto (with a short "o" sound), but he did not understand. A few people came over to help and I said the same thing, finally I show them on a map and they all said in unison "ohhh Lotto" (basically with a long "o" sound). Once I arrived in downtown Milano I felt a bit more at home. Having grown up outside of Philadelphia and New York, the subways have a certain je ne sais quoi. The Milano subways had this same character, so I had an "I've been here before moment".
Once I arrived in the room my girlfriend was on the phone with a friend from the US and the airlines trying to find out where I was. She wasn't really worried as she knows that I will adapt to any situation, but she just needed to know I was ok. I told her the whole sorted story and we both had a good laugh with her noting that this could only happen to me.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 3*

*20 Ottobre 2007 - Finally on the boot, well at least somewhere on the upper calf*
The breakfast here was better than I expected. I am not sure if it is included with the room as it was included with the block of rooms her company booked. They have a nice spread from fresh made omelets to cereals, breads, champagne, juices, pastries, fruit and of course strong coffees. 
Vonage I must say is the s*#t:thumbup:. I picked up a V Phone unit so I could use my service to make phone calls back home and to parts of Europe w/o charges. The V-Phone unit is a USB drive that you plug into your laptop or any PC that has access to the web. Just don't use the headset that comes with it. This was great because I was able to call home when needed and had my voicemail forwarded to my email. After IMing my brother to call Vonage for me I was in business. You can switch units by logging into your Vonage account, but for some reason it did not work. Once I get back home I can transfer my service back to my home unit.
I spent much of today trying to get my ED situation worked out. I contacted my attorney and faxed my paperwork to him. He will let me know in a day or two what my recourse is as he will be in court. My next call was to BMWNA ED department. I explain my situation to them. As far as they are concerned the issue is between me and Passport. They have already charged them for the car and as long as I have the properly signed purchased order I can pick up my car at The Welt. With this news my attitude has change and the cloud that has accumulated over my trip has cleared and I can begin to enjoy my trip.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 4*

*21 Ottobre 2007 - Let's go exploring*
Finally, I am able to leave the hotel today. I found out I was about a mile from the AC Milan stadium and decided I would try to see a game. I'm hoping it warms up during the rest of the trip. This is my chance to really play with my camera. I get to the stadium and I must have read the game times on the website incorrectly, because they were midway through the second half. Oh well, c'est la vie.
I look at my feet and say "feet whichever direction you want to go, I shall follow" (No seriously I really said this). I ended up walking through Parco di Trenno. It was just a regular park, but it gave me a chance to observe life and the comings and goings of the local people (somehow I find myself doing this whenever I am someplace new. I can't help it, I minored in Sociology). One thing of note were these ornate water fountains throughout the park with water running continuously. I walked through a few neighborhoods and ended back at a random subway station. Oh yeah McDonald's are abundant in Milano. No I did not eat there. Even at home I probably eat Mickey D's maybe once or twice a year, but the signage for it was everywhere.
People here create their own parking spots. On the curb, the median, even the sidewalk people park wherever. I found this comical as hell. Then I saw it&#8230;a Harley Davidson Ford F-150. Why such shock? Because 99.9% of the cars here could have been featured in the micro machines commercials (It was the commercials with the fast talking guy) and the price of gas is crazy.
I eventually found myself at the Duomo di Milano. The cathedral is huuuuuuuuuge. I did not get a chance to go inside, but being able to photograph it just after dusk was amazing. With it's gothic architecture and many sprires with statues topping each you can't help but stand in awe.

Pictures:
01. I was surprised to see an On the Run. This was on the way to the AC Milan stadium.
02. AC Milan stadium
03. Principal mode of transportation. I think there were more scooters than cars.
04. AC Milan stadium. This place is huge
05. Random shot. Not sure what I was trying to convey in this photo.
06. More scooters parked across the street.
07. Euro spec Honda Civic
08. Fountains in the park top for humans and bottom for pets.
09. My attempt to get this effect from the water
10. Notice the ornate spout. A faster shutter gave the water a smoother look.
11-12. Not quite what I had in mind. I was trying to stop action.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics*

1. Neighborhood I found myself in while I was getting lost on purpose outside of normal tourist areas.
2. A compact Mercedes that will never come here because of how we view the make as a status symbol. But it would be a hot car to have here.
3.I must have walk 5-6 miles on this day and every place I went there was a sign for Mickey D's. Quite funny.
4. The Duomo just after sunset.
5. Playing with the white balance to give it a different look.
6.Playing with the white balance to give it a different look.
7. Playing with the shutter to blur the people walking.
8. Playing with white balance.
9. Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II. There are shoppes and restaurants inside. At it's center is a 154' high glass dome. Beautiful architecture.
10. Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II up close
11. Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II
12. Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II window. I may turn it into a black & white.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More Pics*

1. Maserati Quattroporte parked outside hotel
2. 1 series wagon outside hotel


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Days 5-7*

*22-23 Ottobre 2007 - Goods news*
Haven't done much the last few days as it was too cold and I was not feeling well: puke:. I spent time rearranging the suitcases and on the phone with my attorney. He told me that under MD law we had a valid contract and that the contract is not between me and BMW, but between me and Passport. Passport's job is to take the contract to market and get it purchased. If they do stop me from picking up my car then they would be guilty of conversion. Since I did not sign the supplemental agreement (spot delivery) then our deal is not predicated on pending financing. He will discuss more in detail once I return, but have no worries they cannot stop your delivery:thumbup:.
I called BMWNA again and they said the same thing as before that they did not have anything in the system saying something different and as long as I had the required paperwork I was good to go:thumbup:.

*24 Oktober 2007 - Bayerische, here we come*
We were up at the butt crack of dawn for a 0720 to Zürich, then 1215 to München via Swiss Air. We did see the funny smoking lounges again (got a pic) and purchased a slew of Swiss chocolates in a duty free stores. Check the back of some of the chocolate. Some said they were made by Kraft Foods. Although the Swiss Franc is the monetary system, the duty free shops will accept Euros. The best part of the flight was when we flew over the Alps. They are so tall that you felt you could reach out of the window and touch the peaks. It is really a moment when you are able to get a true feeling of how small we are in this world, yet how beautiful it is at the same time:bow:. In some areas you could only see the snow-capped peaks piercing the clouds. In other areas you could see entire mountain ranges as the snow transitioned to lush green pastures.
We arrived in München @ 1310, breezed through customs, took the obligatory pic in front of the BMW kidney grill in the terminal and off to the Lufthansa bus shuttle. MAN, it is (insert adjective here) cold. The bus is easy to find. When you leave the Lufthansa terminal stay to the right and walk out the doors and across the little road there and you are at the shuttle stop. We paid 10€ each for a roughly 30 min ride w/ Michael Schumacher's twin (not really):rofl:. This dude had the bus leaning around corners :thumbup:and squeezing through areas that most people in a normal vehicle would think twice about taking. It was a pretty hilarious ride. We got off at the Hauptbahnhof stop. From here it is a short 5-7 min walk to the Courtyard Marriott Munich City Center. It is easy enough to get to the hotel from the train station. Walk through the train station to the other side, at the light cross over Bayerstrasse and walk down Goethestrasse one block to Schwanthalerstrasse. Make a left and the hotel is about 150ft from the corner.
After checking in we decided to head back out after freshening up. With camera bag, tripod and backpack (Pepto-Bismol, tissue, hat, gloves, travel guide, umbrella, pain killers for my back, water, moleskins and Lysol wipes for the public bathrooms) we walked back down Goethestrasse to find a place to eat and found this middle eastern place that serve some of the best gyros I have had (I know&#8230;when in Deutschland, but blood sugar&#8230;..low, you get the picture). It was just a quick meal, but it was excellent and cheap. The U and S-Bahn entrance was a few meters away. I knew what ticket I wanted to purchased, but it took a minute or two for my brain to adjust to German. After about three or four minutes a passerby gave us a little help and off we went. DO NOT FORGET TO VALIDATE THE TICKET BEFORE GOING DOWN TO THE TRAIN. We purchased a "Partner 3-Tage Innenraum" ticket for 21€. Trust me you will get your monies worth. This ticket allows for up to 5 people to use the U and S-Bahn, and other public transportation regional to München for three days. Here is where I start to love this city. You do not have to use the ticket to enter or exit the system. The escalators work in both directions, just step on the steel foot plate. There was a woman with a baby carriage trying to go down the steps, so I and another guy I stopped gave her a hand with carrying the carriage down for her. At the next level a woman stopped people from using the escalator as so the woman could use it. Basically once the escalator is empty; it will reverse when you walk on the foot plate. Also if you come upon an escalator that is stopped, again walk on the plate and it will start to run. BRILLIANT!!! Why haven't we thought of this in the US? 
I decided to head over to the Welt to see if it would be possible to pick up earlier than the 27th. I will say this once, DO NOT THINK ABOUT IT. I was not trying to pick up on the 24th, but inquiring about the 26th. They are on a strict schedule. Oh by the way I was there the evening of the dinner. I could have walked pass JSpira and Irv and not have known it. Oh yeah, the stop is the Olympiazentrum. There is signage to tell you what exit you should take for the Welt.
Since this is the first time I saw the building, here are my impressions: HOLY S*&^, DAMN, WOW, COOL, MAGNIFICO, STUNNING, CREATIVE, HUGE, JAW-DROPPING, STUNNING. Your opinion may vary. It looks like a huge cloud with a tornado dropping down.
We headed back down to Marienplatz and decided to walk around just to get acclimated to our surroundings. We also went in search of hat and gloves as it was still cold and we were still used to the 80 somethings we left back in N. Va. There are 3 H&M stores within a block of each other and a huge C&A store across from H&M so you will not have a problem finding clothing if you are in a pinch. The hotel will have a map of the city if you ask. My watch has a compass built in to it, but I also had a normal compass, just in case I lost my bearing (WHAT? it's the Boy Scout in me). We end the evening with finding a place to eat. We decided on this little off the path place called La Vita. The pizza did not disappoint. Those people that have said the pizza in Germany is extraordinary were not exaggerating. This statement is coming from someone who has eaten plenty of New York pizza (no offense to people from Chicago. Pizza eaten with a fork&#8230;HUH?? Well you guys have your version and we have the truth!! LOL). But the highlight of the meal was the beer. O&#8230;M&#8230;G!!! The beer is ridiculously good. The Radler is a beer mixed with lemonade. STOP!!! Don't knock it until you have tried it. My girlfriend whom hates beer had some and thought it was good. After leaving the restaurant we continued to walk down through Marienplatz and caught the S-Bahn from Karlsplatz back to the hotel.

Pictures:
1-2. Smoking lounge in Zurich airport. Hilarious
3-8. Alps from plane on flight from Zurich to Munchen
9-10 Allianz display in Munchen airport
11. Audi display
12. Obligatory pic in front of kidney grill


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 8*

*25 Oktober 2007 - Babe, let's move to Germany*
It was a bit drizzly and cold this morning, but we went forth undaunted by the weather to seek out more of the city. I notice these arches that I saw last night and realized how close we were to Marienplatz. The arch is actually a gate called Karlstor. Just a little info as to how close the hotel is to Marienplatz for those thinking of staying here. 
After breakfast at one of the many eateries in Hauptbahnhof, we made our way over to Odeonplatz. This area reminded me of Georgetown in DC or Princeton in NJ. When we first exit the U-Bahn, the Residenz is across the street and Feldherrnhalle and Theatinerkirche, is next to it.
First order of business was to find the Infopoint office. It is located at Alter Hof 1. It is simple to get to from U-Bahn. Walk down Residenzstrasse, it is the street to the left of Feldherrnhalle. Make a left on Maximilianstrasse, at the next street it should be Alter Hof make a right. As you walk down and cross the first street Alter Hof will start to look like an alley and you will through a cobbled courtyard. The office will be on your left just before you exit the courtyard. We purchased a 14 day Family Pass for 36€. This pass will give you access all the palaces, castles and gardens throughout Deutschland. I figured we definitely were visiting the Residenz, Neuschwanstein and Schloss Linderhof. These three alone will pay for the pass; everything after is just savings. They will also give you a booklet with all of the places you can use the pass.
The entrance to the Residenz is next to the National Theater on the corner of Residenzstrasse and Maximilianstrasse. Plan to spend a few hours here. There are signs that tell you how long it will take to tour the Residenz and Treasury. Also they do not allow the use of camera flash and tripods. If you have a large bag you will have to check it. The coat and bag check are free. If you get easily cold and it is during the fall/winter months take your coat. There is no heat in the Residenz. I did ask about the use of flash and was told the reason for prohibiting said use is because tourists tend to take pictures of the same thing. The constant light flash can actually cause fading and wear on the décor. So unless you have a very steady hand then most shot with long shutters will not come out well.
This place is so huge that there have to be parts that the kings did not see for a long time. Every time you think you are done, there is another wing to see. Did someone say steps? There so many stairs in this place that I lost count. My observation is that they were definitely into the gaudy in their design taste. Unfortunately the Curvilliés Theater was closed for renovation. I must give the craftsmen kudos for the painstaking attention to detail in the rebuilding effort after WWII.
After leaving the Residenz we found a little coffee house across from Starbuck's (what? I can get that at home). It is across the platz from the entrance of the Residenz. It was called Casa Del Caffe. I think the only place dogs are not allowed are national landmarks and places of worship. While we were in the shop someone had their dog with them and it was just a normal thing. There were a few other places that we have been where I was like "Oh ok, they allow dogs in here&#8230;.WOW".
We then walked down to Marienplatz over to Viktualienmarkt to St. Peter's Church. The Viktualienmarkt is a huge old-world outdoor market that has butcher shops, bakeries, fruit and veggie stands, sausage shops and on and on. Now that I think about it I have not seen any supermarkets like we have in the U.S. We then head over to St. Peter's Church tower. The tower is very deceiving in height from the ground. It cost 1,50€ per person to go the top. The staircases are so narrow that no one will be able to pass you while on the steps. As we climb the tower with backpack and camera equipment in tow we did not understand why people were laughing as they were coming down. Finally we reached the top&#8230;.out of breath with burning legs, but alive.
Although cloudy, the 360° view of the city was breathtaking. The walking area is very narrow and you at times have to walk back in the opposite direction if you can't pass someone. We spent about 30 minutes just taking in the view and taking pics. A few people that came up after us said it was 313 or 316 steps. As we began our descent we began to understand why people coming down were laughing when we were coming up. You really look like you are about to pass out and the people coming up all ask how much farther. Every time we gave way for the people coming up, they would defer to us coming down as to give themselves a chance for a breather. Talk about comedy. After exiting the tower we walked around Viktualienmarkt a bit then head west toward Isar River.
As west walked down Tal we passed one the most chic McDonald's I have ever seen. There were what appeared to leather covered stools and very modern art on the walls. We ended up at St. Lucas Church along the Isar. After taking I don't know how many pics we started to walk along the Isar back toward downtown. We could not figure out why people on bicycle kept giving us looks. After a while we figured out that the sidewalk is split into a pedestrian side and a bike side. Again BRILLIANT and logical.
We decided on Ratskeller for dinner after checking umpteen restaurants. Try the potato soup. After dinner we decide to walk back to the hotel from the restaurant. A very slow leisurely walk took about 30 minutes.

Pictures:
01.	entrance vestibule of the Residenz
02.	Ang in Konigsbauhof next to styr statue
03.	Wittelsbach family portraits
04.	porcelain cabinet in Residenz
05.	Ecclesiastical head wear
06.	Perseus with Medusa's head and standing over her body.
07.	This was in a room where they honor their dead
08.	One of the glass cases in the room where they honor their dead
09.	case with shields
10.	Hofkapelle (Court Chapel) in Residenz
11.	Reiche Kapelle (Ornate Chapel) in Residenz
12.	Mary and Jesus statue


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 8*

1.clock tower
2.clock tower
3.waiting room off one of the apartments
4.throne in audience chamber
5.Ornate room inside one of the apartments in the Residenz
6.Elector's bedroom
7.Mirror room. They used alot of mirrors to give rooms a larger feels. Also because of their vanity
8.ceiling of spiral staircase
9.Another throne room
10.queen's salon room
11.ceiling of throne room (Angie took with her camera)
12.queen's throne room


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 8*

1. stairs leading down to Schwarz Saal. I thought it would make an excellent black & white
2. statue at the bottom of the steps
3. ceiling of Schwarz Saal (Black Hall)
4. hall leading to Antiquarium
5. Antiquarium
6. Antiquarium
7.rear wall of Antiquarium
8. Grotto made of shells and crystals
9. Grotto (Ang took with her camera)
10. Grotto and yes that is water coming out of the boobs.
11. Grottenhof (Grotto Court)
12. Another Perseus statue


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 8*

1. scale model of Residenz
2. crown of a queen in the Treasury
3. crucifix made of marble in Treasury
4. Royal crown, scepter & sword
5. Queen's jewels in the Treasury
6. Dome tops of the Frauenkirche
7. Man playing grinder. There was no monkey with him. LOL
8. Principal mode of transportation other than walking or mass transit.
9. tower of St. Peterskirche
10. tower of St. Peterskirche. It is very deceiving in height from the ground. 300+ steps
11. fountain in Marienplatz
12. Neus Rathaus (new Town Hall)


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 8*

1. Altes Rathaus (Old Town Hall) I know it looks newer than New Town Hall
2. Heiliggeistkirche
3. Some of the shoppes in Viktualienmarkt. This is a huge old world style market. You can get fruit, veggies, there are bakeries, sausage shops and butchers.
4. top of Peterskirche looking SE
5. top of Peterskirche looking ENE
6. Neue Rathaus from Peterskirche
7. Frauenkirche and Neue Rathaus from Peterskirche. looking NNW
8. top of Peterskirche NNW. Frauenkirche to the left. Ang took with her camera.
9. top of Peterskirche looking NW
10. looking down Kaufingerstrasse from Peterskirche
11. top of Peterskirche looking SW
12. Ang top of Peterskirche


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 8*

1.me top of Peterskirche
2..steps of Peterskirche. Very narrow
3. Mickey D's in Munich. Nicer than the ones here. Leather seating and tiled walled.
4. Mickey D's coffee menu
5. Mickey D's menu
6. Smartcar. These cars are small as hell
7. Even the dalmation is like damn your small
8. Dome of Lukaskirche
9. Lukaskirche at sunset
10. Ang in front of Lukaskirche. I was trying to get the flash correct. But to no avail.
11. Lukaskirche along the Isar
12. me and Ang on the Isar.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Last pics day 8*

1.	I am not sure what the building is, but you have to admit the effect is cool
2.	Cool effect. cars blurred on one side of street while the other cars are still
3.	Door handles of Ratskeller restaurant.
4.	You have to try the red cabbage with apple cider, potato soup and a Radler (beer with lemonade


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 9*

*26 Oktober 2007 - Fun & Sadness*
We headed out today to the tour of the BMW München factory. When you arrive at the Welt go to one of the information desk and let them know you are picking up a vehicle and would like to do the factory tour (be sure to find out when the English tour is held). You do not have to do the tour the same day you take delivery, nor do you have to make a reservation (if you are picking up a car). They will also take your bags and coats to have them checked for you at no charge. The tour was definitely worth it. I was a little disappointed that I could not see the Regensburg tour where the E92 (3 series coupe) is built as they were having some programs. The tour itself was not too short, but just long enough (this according to my girlfriend). There are no cameras allowed in the factory. Seeing the car take shape from raw steel to seeing the paint applied and the finished product on the dyno kept me smiling for a good while after the tour. I did meet one 'fester, hammick from Kansas City and another American couple from Fredericksburg, Va.
After hanging around the Welt for a little longer, we headed out to Dachau (Da-how) Concentration Camp. The 3 day train Pass we purchased was valid for this trip; including the short bus ride from the station total travel time was a little over an hour. Take the S3 to Peterhausen then take the 726 bus to the memorial site. You do not have to take the guided tour, they have little handheld units for each station similar to the Residenz. This was a very solemn place to tour. There was a reverence people showed as they toured the site, but also what can be described as an eerie silence. If not for the handheld information units, the only sound you heard was the sound of the crushed stone under your feet. The ovens and gas chambers are at the rear of the "camp" as well as a few buildings dedicated to each religious faith. With the exception of two barracks that still remain the foundations of the original barracks are marked with numbered stones. As much as I have learned about the Holocaust in books, there was somewhat of a disconnect until I visited Dachau. You will be affected by the experience.
Tonight we dined at Spatenhaus. Again we hit the jackpot in our choice of restaurants. We have not had a bad meal yet in München. We decided to end the evening early, if you call 2300 early, as to rearrange the luggage as so we only needed to take one suitcase out at each city we stopped. Again we take a slow walk back to the hotel.

Pictures:
1.	Dachau Concentration Camp
2.	Camp layout
3.	Prisoner life
4.	Barrack layout
5.	Camp following the liberation
6.	Aerial view of camp
7.	entrance to concentration camp
8.	Dachau gate. Translates to "Work Power Free"
9.	Plaque commemorating the camp's liberation
10.	Prison yard
11.	yard with barrack off to left
12.	Memorial wall


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 9*

1.	Memorial site in the camp
2.	Barrack layout
3.	Foundations of barracks
4.	Foundations of barracks
5.	Camp road sign
6.	Outside view of barrack
7.	entrance of barrack
8.	barrack toilets
9.	Barrack sleeping quarters
10.	Barrack common area
11.	Barrack sleeping quarters
12.	Barrack sleeping quarters


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 9*

1.	Memorial site from camp road
2.	Camp road. I call this "the long walk"
3.	Camp road. Ang took with her camera.
4.	Camp road view to religious memorials
5.	Barrack foundations from camp road
6.	Religious memorials located at rear of camp
7.	Jewish memorial
8.	Placed here eternally as a warning! That people should learn. That they are mortal.
9.	Another of my favorite pictures. Inside the Jewish memorial.
10.	Plaque outisde Jewish memorial.
11.	View from rear of camp
12.	Each barrack foundation is marked with a numbered stone.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 9*

1.	Protestant Church of Reconciliation
2.	Gates leading to crematorium
3.	Road leading to crematorium. Ang took with her camera.
4.	Cremtorium gate in black & white.
5.	Sign showing perimeter security
6.	Sign showing perimeter security
7.	View along fence line
8.	View along fence line
9.	Stream running along fence line in black & white
10.	Stream in black & white. Different shutter speed
11.	Stream along fence line. Ang took with her camera.
12.	Road to crematorium. Ang took with her camera


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 9*

1.	Crematorium info sign
2.	Crematorium stone marker
3.	Crematorium
4.	Crematorium black & white
5.	Ovens that were used to burn bodies. The rafters above were used to hang people
6.	Ovens in black & white
7.	Gas chamber sign
8.	Dead bodies where placed here
9.	Gas chamber
10.	Gas chamber. Ang took with her camera.
11.	Gas chamber. Ang took with her camera
12.	Gas chamber sign


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 9*

1.	Fumigation chamber.
2.	Fumigation chambers.
3.	Sign showing bodies waiting to be cremated.
4.	The old crematorium. The new brick crematorium was built because the old one could not keep up with the amount of bodies.
5.	Statue reminder of dead: To honor the dead; To admonish the living.
6.	Cold, hungry & tired waiting for bus back to train station.
7.	Happy and hungry waiting for bus to train station.
8.	Radler & Riesling. On any drink you are served there is a line to let you know you are getting the correct amount. This was the only restaurant where someone seated us. In the other restaurants you seat yourelf or people may look at you weird as to why you are standing around.
9.	Spatenhaus - an excellent restaurant and highly recommend. On the Max-Joseph-Platz across from the National Theater.
10.	me & Ang in front of the Nationaltheater.
11.	Nationaltheater & statue of Maxmillian Joseph under cool sky. NO this is not Photoshopped, in fact none of my pics are. LOL
12.	Different look for statue and Nationaltheater


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 9*

1.	Bunch of 7 series outside Residenz. They were waiting for people to leave an event at the Nationaltheater
2.	7 series & Nationaltheater
3.	7 series outside Residenz
4.	How their taxi roll. Not Crown Vics, but Mercedes, Bimmers and Audis


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 10*

*27 Oktober 2007 - Allow me to introduce you to your car*
We left the hotel around 0545, so I would have time to take pics of the Welt before my check-in time of 0700. By the way they ask that you arrive 90 min before your pick up time. On the ride to the Welt, two plain clothes guys boarded the train and asked to see everyone's ticket. This was the first time in the three days of riding public transportation that we needed to show proof of fare paid. They did ticket one girl for not having a valid ticket.
After showing my passport to woman at the reception desk, I was led up to the Premium Lounge. When you first see the Lounge it is decorated in a modern style. The leather sofas line the room with large yet tasteful art adorning the walls. Attention was given to every detail in making sure you would be beyond comfortable during your stay. There was one couple there before me. I was greeted at the check-in by another woman. After checking the system for my name I was then greeted by Herald. We were then seated at one of the many desks to begin going over what would take place today. He went through all the paperwork with me and showed me my zoll plates. At this point is when my first real feeling of this is really happening after a year delay and order cancellation due to injury. I had this big Jack Nicholson as The Joker smile that would not go away no matter how hard I tried as I signed a few documents. He gave me and my girlfriend our access passes to the Premium Lounge. Once I signed the Bimmerfest book, Herald showed us to another area where you have your choice of pastry, fruit, sandwich and whatever coffee creation you want while waiting. There are also a few PCs with web access to use while you wait. Off to the side of this lounge area is a balcony area that overlooks the delivery area and part of the main floor. My girlfriend kept saying, "All this for a car. This is too funny".
The card you are given not only has to be shown at the elevator to gain continuous access to the Premium Lounge, but it also has 15 euro for the food area on the main level and 10 euro for the BMW store on the main level. For those whom always knew their names would be in lights one day, BMW has granted your wish. After about 10 minutes (your wait time may vary), Bernhard, our delivery specialist, greeted us and sat with us while we finished our coffee and pastry. We then proceeded downstairs by a different elevator to a room (forgive me but I am still in information overload so I can´t remember what it was called), but just know that you cannot take pictures in this room. It is where they have these cool touch tables to familiarize you with your new baby. This part of the introduction to your car takes under an hour. The simulator demonstrates how your car will react with and without ABS and DTC. You will also see how the headlights work when you turn the steering wheel.
Once finished we headed back up to the Premium Lounge and out to a staircase. There is an access gate that only staff can open. As the gate open it was as if I could hear music being played as we descended the stairs. I think it was the same music ADC heard at Friemann (LOL). At this point my hands got a little sweaty and my heart beat little faster as a year of planning and postponements were all coming to a grand end. Berhnard was asking me questions as we walked down, but I feel really bad because I was pretty much on auto-pilot. I just remember shaking my head and muttering responses. (I interrupt here for a special message...as you descend the stairs this is a perfect vantage point for a picture of the BMW HQ and (the soup bowl) BMW Museum. As we turned the corner for the last flight of stairs, there she was in all her Barbera Red glory, spinning on her turnstile beneath a spot light reserved only for her. I approached and gave her a hug. My girlfriend just looked at me with an I'm not really with him look while saying "IT'S JUST A CAR!" Yes to the uninitiated it is a just car and about the three letters on the roundel, but to car nuts and true lovers of the marque it is more about the engineering and performance that comes with that roundel.
After all the going back and forth about interior colors and adding HD radio, I could not have been happier with the color choice. Berhnard even gave me kudos for standing out and not getting the usual black, grey or silver color (no offense to those with these colors). He was with us for about another hour going over how the Comfort Access, pair the bluetooth phone, opening the trunk, nav and other assorted functions. By this time the Welt was filling up with visitors as this is still a public building for people to come and learn about BMW history and engineering. Across on a separate bridge, the building designers set up an area where other visitors to the Welt can watch as you take delivery of your vehicle, as if they were an audience for you and other EDers.
The area where the cars are stored is nitrogen-filled five stories below ground, which brings me to my next PSA. The car will only come with eight liters of gas, because of fire regulations. The cars are bought to the elevator by robot since a human cannot breathe in the nitrogen chamber and then come to a prep level where the cars are prepared for the customer. Only then is the car able to make its public debut on the delivery floor.
After loading in our hotel location into the nav off we went, but before I pressed the "Start" button I had to ask for complete silence in the car, as so I could hear her come alive. When you press the button and feel the energy flow from you to her and that deep throaty exhaust note come alive with the 300 horses and twin-turbo you cannot help but give a mischievous smile and become even giddier. (FOR THE UMPTEENTH TIME I AM A CAR NUT AND DAMN PROUD OF IT. I start my C.N.A (Car Nuts Anonymous) meetings next month.
You can do one lap around the delivery floor before exiting. At the bottom of the ramp as the door opened to the outside world that music that only I could hear in my head started again, but then I my girlfriend interrupted my moment and yelled, "HEY, SNAP OUT OF IT! It's over and time to go. The challenge here is to drive out of the building." As I drove out I replied, "How rude", still with a big grin on my face.
As we made the right onto the street the guards standing at the light gave me compliment on the color and choice of car. The Germans are just as much cars nuts as we are here in the U.S. The nav (from here on out will be known as Alice, a name chosen by my not a car nut girlfriend.) advised me that she recognized my position. With a light tap of the throttle we were thrown back in our seats. At this time I would like to welcome you to Cooper Airlines).
It is worth mentioning that if you park in the garage be sure to bring the parking ticket back inside with you as you do not have to pay for parking. Go to the information desk and let them know you have picked up a car or you can be smart unlike me and go to the desk first for a parking pass. I was also told by Herald that you no longer need the "D" country of origin sticker.
So the entire experience for me lasted about 5.5 hours. This included taking pics of the car, eating at the bistro on the main level and shopping in the store. BMW has outdone itself with the delivery experience. The only issue is that everything seems to fly by so fast that you hardly get to stop and take it all in. I advise not scheduling anything that has a time restraint on your delivery day.
After heading back to the hotel to check out and a quick stop at a Deutsches bank, off to Neuschwanstein Castle in Schwangau we went. That feeling I had before we left home of maybe this is too much luggage, well let's say I should have listened to that voice. 
I have made sure to keep the car under 4500 rpm because of the break-in for the first 1200 miles, while being able to get up to 120 mph. My first impressions of the car can be summed up in two words, "HOLY CRAP". The acceleration is quick, but smooth as butter as it keeps you glued to the seat through all six gears and taking a corner is jaw dropping. My only complaint out of the gate is that the RFTs are loud (I will be selling these as soon as the vehicle is re-delivered. All interested parties PM me). The I-Drive is not as bad as some people complain about. We were acclimated to its use by the time we arrived in Schwangau. As I was flying down the Autobahn I almost forgot that I needed to get gas. My first fill-up was 76€ which converts to about $117. If you look under vehicle information and scroll down to gas stations you can see all nearby gas stations and as the car changes direction the arrows on the screen shows what direction the stations are in relation to which way the car is travelling or choose one and it will give you directions. My girlfriend is in love with the heated seats, so she keeps them on "HELL". The heat that emanates from the seat requires me to keep my side of the car on cool and it is still warm on my side.
We took A96 West to 17 South, which is part of the Romantic Road. The people here really do take driving serious and traffic laws are followed without condition. I saw no one using a cell phone, texting, eating, reading, putting on make-up, changing clothes, reading the newspaper, hanging in the left lane, passing on the right, weaving in and out traffic, changing lanes without signaling or dog riding in their lap. If I missed your driving pet peeve nominee for the Darwin Driving Award I apologize. There are many rest areas where people pull off to eat and drink or even have a smoke and then hop back in their car to continue their trip. Meanwhile, in another "why don't we do that in the US" moment (I think I am up to over 20 of these moments), the traffic lights turn yellow before turning green, thus warning you to get prepared to go. (BRILLIANT!!!)
As you get your first view of the Alps from the ground it really is an awe inspiring and breathtaking experience. My girlfriend damn near made me crap my pants as she shrilled the first time we saw Neuschwanstein Castle. I thought I ran over someone or something. NOT COOL, SOOOOO NOT COOL!! I will admit that the castle does appear suddenly as you come around a slight curve. At least on this day it did because of the dense cloud cover. The area around Neuschwanstein and Hohenschwangau castles were quite crowded when we arrived with tours buses and many people. If you drive past the first parking lots you see and drive past the souvenir shops there is another lot to park. We arrived a little late so we could not visit the castle today. We did ask at the ticket office if we needed to wait in line for a ticket because we had the castle and gardens pass (the one we purchased in München). We were told that we did not have to wait in line. Since this was one of the sites we both really wanted to see, we decided to come back tomorrow. This would put a small crinkle in our plan, but oh well we are enjoying the journey. We figured that we would not be able to go to peak of Zugspitze and with it being so cloudy we would not be able to see much. 
This was the first time I have paid to eat and then paid to use the bathroom (I'm still laughing about this as I am typing). The bathrooms by the tour bus pick up area cost ,50€. But when ya gotta go, ya gotta go.
The Alpen Road to Garmisch gave me my first real chance to see what Cooper could do on some twisty roads. I'LL TAKE ENDLESS FUN FOR A 1000 ALEX! My girlfriend did not take too kindly to my "spirited" driving. So since she is a huge Mariah Carey fan, I used that to keep her occupied and somewhat sane. We stopped at a little place in Garmisch called Ristorante Venezia. Again our taste buds were not disappointed. We made reservations at the Dorint SportHotel. And with that another end to a great day.

Pictures:
1.	BMW Munich plant. The white line you see is a car I waited for to cross in front of the lens so it would blur.
2.	BMW HQ
3.	BMW HQ using a longer shutter speed.
4.	BMW Welt.
5.	Flags out in front of the Welt
6.	One end of the building with the flags fluttering in the wind.
7.	Other end of the building.
8.	BMW HQ next to the BMW museum (known as the soup bowl).
9.	Taken from the bridge that crosses over to the museum.
10.	Taken from under the bridge. The building looks like a tornado dropping out of a cloud.
11.	Welt welcome sign
12.	The guard at the elevator is there to check for the card that is given to customers picking up a vehicle. This gives you access to the lounge area.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 10*

1.	Waiting area for customers until they meet with a rep.
2.	Reception area
3.	Premium Lounge
4.	Bimmerfest book
5.	I always knew my name would be in lights one day. I thought it would be bigger, but I'll take it. 
6.	A tile mosaic to form the world. There are four PCs for customers to use.
7.	I snuck a peek before I was supposed to see the car.
8.	As you come down the stairs you can't see anything, but as you round the corner the Delivery Specialist has a remote which cast a spotlight on you car and the turntable starts to revolve.
9.	Another pic of Cooper on the turntable. I did hug my car. Hey after a one year delay this day was finally here.
10-12 Cooper


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 10*

1.	It will never look this good again
2.	Ang over in the corner on her Carckberry
3.	Menacing but beautiful
4.	Somewhat bad pic of interior
5.	Obligatory dash shot
6.	My Delivery Specialist Bernhard going over more features. Ang took with her camera.
7.	Still going over features. Ang took with her camera.
8.	Taking it all in. Ang took with her camera.
9.	As you can see there are other customers taking delivery of their cars. Ang took with her camera.
10.	It's a beautiful thing. Ang took with her camera.
11.	300hp, 300ft/lbs torque, twin turbo, inline 6cyl.. 0-60mph 5.3 sec. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Ang took
12.	Ang taking me shooting Cooper. Had no idea. Ang took with her camera.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 10*

37.	This is the elevator used to bring the cars up to the delivery area.
38.	1 series hatchback. Not here yet.
39.	BMW motorcycle display.
40.	BMW HQ from the steps we came down from Premium Lounge.
41.	BMW HQ from the staircase landing.
42.	Soup bowl museum
43.	The view from the balcony of the Premium Lounge.
44.	The view the public has of the delivery area as customers get their cars.
45.	Public watching deliveries.
46.	Pic of the restaurant. They will ask you if you want to make a reservation for dinner or lunch. You pay.
47.	E92 Alpine White.
48.	BMW F1 car.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 10*

1.	Learn about BMW technology and engineering.
2-3.	New M3
4.	Carbon fiber roof of new M3
5.	M3 interior
6.	What you see as you drive out of the Welt. It was hard to say goodbye. But Europe awaited.
7-8.	Interior shot. The color is Dakota Saddle Brown. I forgot to turn on the vibration reduction. Ang has already started to make a mess. Good grief.
9.	How not to pack for Europe. Trust me.
10.	These prices are per liter, not gallon. If I did my math correctly that 1.40 euro for super is roughly $8.39/gal. And we are complaining about $3.50/gal.
11.	My first fill-up 76 euro = 119.75.
12.	First time we see Nueschwanstein Castle.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 10*

61-62.	This is the castle Walt Disney modeled the Magic Kingdom after.
63.	First time I had to pay to use the bathroom. ,50 euro
64.	I'm a bit loopy after the days experience. My parents did teach me how to act in public. LOL
65.	I'm ready to go, she wants to take pic....I oblige.
66-71. Pics are self-explanatory. That remote for the camera came in handy.
72.	Baroque Benecdictine Abbey in Ettal


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 11*

*28 Oktober 2007 - Palaces, mountain passes and panicky woman&#8230;OH MY!!!*
We took the southern route (23 to 187 to 179 to 17) through Österreich (Austria) back to Neuschwanstein Castle. If you do not see a blue sign welcoming you to Österreich, then you will know you have left Deutschland because the price of gas will drop a bit.
We decided to walk up the hill to the castle rather than ride the horse drawn carriage. In case you are wondering there is more than one carriage to take you up and the cost is 5€ each way. We figured we would take in the views and enjoy talking about what we had experienced thus far on the trip. The lines for the carriage were kind of long anyhow. By the time we waited for a ride we could have been ¾ of the way up. It is not a bad walk if you take it easy.
Once you reach the top of the hill there are some great views to enjoy either before you enter the castle or after. We did not have to wait in line for a ticket because we had the 14 day pass. The office you need to go to is through a door off to the right once you enter the courtyard. We showed the lady our pass and she gave us our tickets. She told us the time to come back to the window, which was basically the next tour time. You enter through a separate entrance than the general public. Be sure to tell her you want an English-speaking tour. Tour is about 45min and photography of the interior is verboten. You can take pictures of the outside through the windows, but of nothing on the interior.
The interior is not as gaudy as the Residenz. It is a bit more calm, but still grandiose and every attention is given to detail. You will walk a lot of steps while on the tour. After purchasing a few souvenirs, we began our descent. After a chicken schnitzel sandwich and pommes frites (french fries) off we went to Schloss Linderhof. I went back the way we came and took a route ( 17 to 179 to Kreckelmoosstraße) along Plansee. Great road for driving and scenery. Along the way to Linderhof we saw an Audi R8. Of course I went nuts trying to stop the car and grab for the camera. I stopped in the middle of the road (no other cars coming nor was I on a blind corner) and snapped a shot of the car. The driver pulled over and gave me thumbs up as I took the picture.
Once we arrived at Schloss Linderhof it was the same process as before. Show pass, get tickets. I was a bit disappointed that the gardens were closed for the season. Do a Google search and you will see why. This tour is about 30 minutes and again photography is verboten. We did meet a family from Ohio. The father was a fellow car nut and was very interested in the buying process for ED. I was all too happy to oblige him. One interesting factoid about the palace is this is where King Ludwig kept his mistress.
Here is where the sayings about hindsight and listen to your inner voice ring true. All of the advice of trying to do too much on your trip and to be flexible should be heeded. By the time we left Linderhof it was around 1530. We talked about checking back in at the Dorint and heading out in the morning for Lake Como. We would have only needed to call a couple of hotel and move our reservations to a day later, but no big deal. Well we decided to go ahead and drive today. Stay with me the story gets better.
We stop just before the Österreich border to purchase the road tax sticker and one for Schweiz (Switzerland). Now at this point I know that I am taking Stelvio Pass and then over to San Bernardino Pass down to Lake Como. I figure if I get tired of driving we'll just spend the night in St. Moritz (so if this my thinking now why did we not just stay in Garmisch). So I head down the A22 through Brenner Pass and exit toward Merano on SS44 (can't remember exit #). By the way, try finding Stelvio Pass on I-Drive it is a PITA. Luckily I bought print outs of each destination from Viamichelin.com. So I just input the next major little town into I-Drive that the directions showed.
The road that I took toward Merano goes through Passo di Giovo/Jaufenpass and St. Leonardo Pass. What I did not know was this is an awesomely ridiculous road. I am sure it would have been an even more scenic ride had I been able to see my surroundings. My passenger was not so thrilled about the roads. So on goes Mariah again. We get into Merano and decide to stop for a bite to eat. So we find a little café and decide to have pizza. We're in Italia, why not? Imagine our shock when the guy pulls out a frozen pizza. You know&#8230;the kind that we buy at the supermarket. We could not stop laughing. So we continue on to our destination.
SS44 will turn into SS38. As we're driving along SS38 it is a clear night and the full moon is casting a shimmering light on the peaks of the Italian Alps. We are commenting on how majestic the mountains look, not realizing that I am looking at Stelvio Pass. We make the left onto Via Principale which is still SS38. There is a sign that gives you the road conditions and everything is green on the sign. So I take off for the top. I can see why this is a driver's dream road. The road was bone dry all the way and it was cool to see off to your left as we got higher the transition from green pasture to snow-capped mountain. About half way up my girlfriend begins to freak out. This takes the fun out of the rest of the ride to the top. No, I was not drifting the corners or driving excessively fast!!! I never got out of second gear on the switchbacks. We make it to the top and I have to inquire what the hell is wrong. She rides any roller coaster I ride, flies on planes a lot&#8230;I need to know what happened. She is freaking because it is dark and she can't see the road level below us. All she could see was us getting higher and higher with a mountaintop getting closer. Now&#8230; I did laugh, but I was feeling like a true schmuck. I thought I could enjoy the ride and she could take in the view the full moon was providing. In hindsight the ride would have been more enjoyable during the day, I will admit that much. I tell her that I am also in the car and last I checked not suicidal. So I would never do anything to endanger our lives. But I really had noooooooooooooo idea that she would have a full blown panic attack. And yes I showed her a pic of the road on the web.
After calming her down, apologizing umpteen times and getting a good laugh out of her, I venture out to take the obligatory picture from the top. It was 50 degrees at the bottom, but at the peak it is a nippy 25. Even with my shutter set to 30 seconds and my flash mounted, I could only get a faint pic of the road below.
Now wait there is more to this story. We begin to drive down the other side of the pass; the road is still bone dry. I take the first three or four switchback then comment to her that they put a lot of salt on the roads. Remember the peak is snow covered, but the road was dry on the way up and when I got out for the picture. She comments that I don't think that is salt, but in fact ice. Remember, if you get the sports package the car comes with summer performance tires. So I am going like 5mph and let the car slow even more before hitting the brake a little hard. Sure enough we slide about a foot or two. WTH!!!! There was no posted advisory about these conditions. There is no way we can continue down this way. So I back up and the traction control tries to keep the wheels from spinning. I should note that at each switchback there is a run-off area. I back up into one of these areas and turned around. If you have not figured this as of yet we had to go back down the way we came. Back through Merano and Bolzano to Lake Como. OK YOU CAN LAUGH NOW!!!!! Over three hours wasted (depending on who you ask), a panicked woman, but it was still a great road to drive. Would I do it again? Affirmative, but only during the day.
We arrived in Como around 3am. My girlfriend still loves me.

Pictures:
1. Sign on the exit door of our hotel in Garmisch. Pretty funny
2-3. Dorint SportHotel. Great hotel. Bigger than the usual European rooms.
4-5. Ski jump that was across from the hotel
6. Not only were the people friendly, the goats were nice enough to pose for a photo op.
7. Restaurant we ate at the previous evening. Great food and staff. Just up the street from the hotel.
8.	Gotta give Ang credit. She took these pics with my camera as I was hitting close to 90-100mph. If you look close you can see the mountain peeking through the clouds.
9-12..	Austrian Alps at 90mph.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 11*

1-3.	Ang went a bit shutter happy with the mountains. But you can't help it.
4.	Something other than the Alps. Not sure what castle ruins these are.
5-10.	Austrian Alps all around us
11.	Nueschwanstein Castle. We had to come back on 10/28/07
12.	These are the carriages that you can take to the top of the mountain.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 11*

1.	A stream down the mountainside as we walked up.
2-4. First views of Nueschwanstein Castle as we walked up.
5.	Not sure why I am making the ugly face with fake smile. Ang took with her camera
6.	MAGIC KINGDOM AIN"T GOT NUTHIN" ON NUESCHWANSTEIN CASTLE. Oh sorry I had a Training Day moment.
7-8.	Almost to the top. Ang took with her camera.
9.	The view from above to the valley below
10.	Nueschwanstein entrance
11-12.	View as you enter the courtyard. Ang took with her camera the second photo.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 11*

1.	Nueschwanstein against the Alps
2.	Valley below
3.	Nueschwanstein is taller than Ang. She is 5'9"
4.	Magical against the autumn backdrop
5.	We had to do a double take on our way down. At first look we thought the kid was carrying the backpack by herself.
6-8.	Hohenschwangau Castle is on the opposite mountain
9.	Finally back at the base of the mountain. I never did find out what the blue & white pole were for. We saw them in each village we drove through. Anyone?
10.	It's that way
11.	Cheaper than yesterday (10/27/07). ,30 euros, but damn still.
12.	I know enough already with Nueschwanstein.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 11*

1.	Ok last one.
2-3.	The mothers in Germany had these little bundle thingys for the babies when it gets cold and they have to go out. Ang took with her camera.
4.	Austrian & German Alps
5-6.	Austrian & German Alps. Plansee below. Ang took with her camera.
7.	Just beautiful...the mountains I mean.
8.	Screw it Cooper is beautiful too.:rofl:
9.	Other end of Plansee with Austrain Alps
10.	An Audi R8 we saw on the way to Schloss Linderhof.
11.	A look from Schloss Linderhof. The little cottage in the corner brings the picture to life.
12.	Landscape leading to Schloss Linderhof.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 11*

1-2.	Schloss Linderhof is were King Ludwig II kept his mistresses. Photography inside was verboten
3.	Exterior Schloss Linderhof. Ang took
4.	Gilded doorway Schloss Linderhof
5.	Gardens were closed for the season at Schloss Linderhof. Ang took
6.	top of Schloss Linderhof gardens
7.	The cat on the tree was chasing either a squirrel or preying upon a bird. Can't remember which, but it was a crowd stopper.
8.	Top of Stelvio Pass. It is a loooooong story concerning the drive to the top of this mountain pass. This is eveidence that I did the deed.
9.	You can't really see the road in this picture. It is the twisty line to the left of the snow covered mountain. If you adjust your monitor up or down you can see it a bit better. Google Stelvio Pass and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 12*

*29 Ottobre 2007 - Lake squeeze; I can hear them; is that a street?*
We spent the night at Hotel Marco, which is at the lake's edge. After a somewhat filling breakfast we headed to Bellagio. The drive to Bellagio along the lake is not for the faint of heart with a new car. It is not dangerous, just very narrow. When people step out of their homes they don't step onto a step or porch, they actually step out into the road. And they do it with no fear.
At one point we drove pass a café sitting at a left radius turn and there was a truck coming in the opposite direction. The men broke out in laughter as I yell "Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey man, don't hit the car" at the truck. You are literally inches from the mountain face at some points when you stop to let cars pass during the drive. But the scenery is well worth it. Funny thing is my girlfriend did not freak out about being on this twisty narrow road with other cars. She said it was because it was during the day. Go figure.
The funniest sight was a dog walking along the road. As he walked, he stayed only a few inches from the wall. If he were having a conversation in his head it would have gone something like this: "Stay close to the wall, stay really, really close to the wall. They see me, they see me!! Dude, I was hanging out with George and Stanley last night on this same road and they didn't make it home".
Bellagio is a bit pricey, but it is well worth a short stop. There are a few gardens that you can visit and the beautiful vistas are endless. After spending a couple of hours here we headed out to Marenello.
Keeping with my consistency I seek out the most scenic route to A1, which was down to Lecco along the lake. It was nice to hear my girlfriend, ohh and ahh again. The Italians drive similarly to Germans. A few exceptions, even when you are coming down the left lane at a good rate of speed cars will pop out into your lane at the last second. They speed up to pass a car and then move back over. You will also come across cars straddling two lanes. The farther south we travelled the driving became a bit more crazy, but still fun. The A1 has few curves and the average speed with traffic is 100+mph.
We arrived in Maranello around 1700. The only point of this stop was so I could see the Ferrari factory. I could only take pics as tours are restricted to customers. I could hear the supercars being tested on the track and did pick up a scale model of a F430. After that we drove over to Modena to visit Lamborghini. The drive should have taken less than 30 minutes, but we were caught in a replica of Washington, DC traffic. After photographing the factory we set out to find something to eat.
We were in need of bottled water also, so we ended up finding a mall with a Carrefour (love this store when we had one at Franklin Mills in Philadelphia) in Bologna. The nav was useless in finding the store. After stopping for directions we found what we were looking for. But, not until we came to one of the many circles with like forty signs for businesses and attractions with arrows going in different directions. This would not be so bad if not for the 1-2 seconds you have to find what you are looking for. After going around the circle about three times and each time we came to the signpost me saying, "Here it comes&#8230;READY!!!" My girlfriend would stretch her neck to read the sign as we zoomed by. 
With our stomachs full, two 12 packs of acqua and multi-grain granola bars we were off to Firenze. My girlfriend is convinced that we got too much water. Such the glass ½ empty person. LOL!!
I should note that I am thoroughly convinced that Italia, not New Jersey, my home State, is the capitol of tolls and circles (roundabouts). It makes the Garden State Parkway look like an amateur.
We arrived in Firenze around 2100. When you arrive it throws you just a bit, similar to the reaction we had when arriving in Como. The area looks a bit suspect, but it looks better as you near the city centre.
All those whom have visited Firenze or for that matter other major parts of Italía, that are in favor of them hanging signs that say "You figure it out" and "Is it a street or is it not?...go ahead take a chance" raise your hand. I drove aimlessly around the Duomo, but I am sure it was for buses only. A few more possible illegal left turns and I was a block from our hotel. We were not sure if the street was a pedestrian only area or not. We found a couple of police officers that confirmed it was indeed ok to drive down the street.
We decided to see if the Westin Excelsior, our second hotel, would hold our bags. They were in fact gracious enough to hold our bags since we were checking-in the following days. As I was taking the suitcases out of the trunk, the bag with the tour guides in it was open and everything fell out leaving a nice one inch scratch on the bumper. As I'm using quick detailer and a microfiber to clean the area, my girlfriend slithers away as if all of a sudden she is interested in the facade of the hotel. The hotel recommended Garage Europa for parking for 20€/day.
After walking back to and checking-in at Hotel Axial, we went out to find gelato. A little explanation is in order concerning the two hotels. When we originally made our reservations they were for three days at the Westin, but then we decided to add an additional day. We could not get the Westin for the fourth day, so with the help of tripadvisor.com, we chose the Hotel Axial.

Pictures:
1-2.	View of Lake Como from our hotel room
3.	Cooper resting in the lot after a hard night
4.	View to the left of the balcony
5.	View from room. Ang took with her camera
6.	Hotel Marco's. great mom & pop hotel, breakfast included and extremely clean. Nothing fancy, but what you need. Will stay here again
7.	View behind hotel of homes in mountainside
8.	Mountainside construction
9.	Mountainside living. Ang took with her camera.
10-12.	Using a circular polarizer on camera was able to get shot of life beneath the surface.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 12*

1-2.	Mallard ducks on Lake Como
3.	The drive to Bellagio from Como. Very narrow road. Credit to Ang's somewhat steady hand.
4.	Yes this is two-way.
5.	Thought I was definitely going to trade paint in some sections.
6.	Yes I did yell like a you know what. Inches from the wall and side mirrors folded in. Kind of funny then, but still worried about the car. Gotta give the Italians props for their driving ability. Not as crazy as their southern Italy counterparts.
7.	Ferry coming to port in Bellagio
8.	View of opposite side of lake from Bellagio.
9.	View across lake. Ang took with her camera.
10.	One of the shopping areas in Bellagio.
11.	Farther up the steps in Bellagio.
12.	Bellagio shopping area. Ang took with her camera.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics 12*

1-3.	Bellagio shopping area in black & white. Ang took with her camera. I know the shoppes looks closed but the area was definitely open for business. black & white.
4.	Shopping areas in color. Ang took with her camera.
5.	Not sure how she got this effect, but it is cool. Ang took with her camera.
6.	Home in Bellagio. Ang took with her camera.
7.	I thought this made a cool looking pic of a water fountain. I may make it a black & white.
8.	A look back down the shopping area.
9.	A random shot I took. Trying to be artistic. Fail.
10.	The handle of a cane I saw in the window of a shop.
11.	Ang under a palm tree. It finally began to warm up.
12.	Look down street in Bellagio. Ang took with her camera.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 12*

1.	Ferry coming into port. Ang took with her camera.
2.	Bellagio waterfont. Ang took with her camera.
3.	Italian flag against mountain backdrop.
4.	This is in Maranello. There was bunch of trffic in front of us. Everyone turned off and this is what was holding up all the cars.
5.	But this is what I saw behind me, Ferrari Scuderia. NIIIIIIICE!!!!
6.	Ferrari factory. You could hear them testing the cars on the track. Quite exciting.
7.	Ferrari main gate. Cost of admission...purchase a Ferrari.
8.	I did get into a Ferrari building after all...the Ferrari Store.
9.	An Ferrari F1 made of legos.
10.	A real Ferrari F1 on display in the store. They also had past F1 engines in the window.
11.	Lamborghini Factory with my usual effect of blurring car as they pass. There was a speed trap to the right of this photo. The police were raking in the dough.
12.	Front of Lamborghini factory.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 12*

1.	There is a showroom on the Lamborghini factory site.
2.	Hotel we stayed at our first night in Florence. Don't let the hall entrance fool you, the hotel is on the second floor.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 13*

*30 Ottobre 2007 - Firenze delicious, romantic, pain*
After having breakfast at Hotel Axial we walked over to the Westin Excelsior to check-in. The room had a great view of the Arno River.
We were a couple of blocks from the Ponte Vecchio. Most of the shoppes on the Ponte Vecchio still have their original narrow doors. Then there are some that have doors that are no longer in use, but you have to wonder how humans actually used the door in the first place. We then headed over to see the Palazzo Pitti & Boboli Gardens, but there was a long line so we decided to come back on another day. The Palazzo is just massive to put it simply. The area in front was filled with people enjoying the sun-drench piazza as the sun peaked through the clouds after a bit of rain.
We headed back across the Ponte Vecchio toward the Uffizi and Duomo. In between sightseeing we attempted to find some leather purses for our mothers, aunts and sisters. As you walk down the street the smell of leather emanates from the many shoppes, along with the smell of bread and pastry. The first time we see the Duomo I stand there in just shear awe of its beauty and size. The enormity cannot be done justice in words. I used a wide angle lens and could not get it all in one shot. It is covered in terracotta and marble.

Pictures:
1.	Ang outisde Westin at the edge of Arno River
2.	Palazzo Spini-Ferroni. Ferragamo is now located here
3.	top of Palazzo Spini-Ferroni
4.	top of Palazzo Spini-Ferroni in black & white
5.	one of the four seasons statues on the four corners of the Ponte Santa Trinita. black & white
6.	San Frediano in Cestello from Ponte Santa Trinita. Ang took with her camera.
7.	San Frediano in Cestello from Ponte Santa Trinita. Ang took with her camera. Not sure how she got this effect. I think she finally figured out the white balance.
8.	San Frediano in Cestello from Ponte Santa Trinita. Ang took with her camera. black & white
9.	View along Arno River down Lungarno Amerigo Vespucci from the Ponte Santa Trinita. The Westin is the building with the green awnings. Ang took with her camera.
10.	look back across Arno River at the Westin. The space btw the Westin Hotels is the Piazza d'Ognissanti. Ang took with her camera.
11.	Ponte Vecchio black & white
12.	Ponte Vecchio


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 13*

1.	I could not help taking pics of the micro cars.
2.	It took a 10 minutes to get this shot. I almost got hit by an ambulance and Angie got tired of waiting. She left me to go explore the Ponte Vecchio. But the patience paid off in my opinion.
3.	This was a pottery set outside one of the shoppes. Each brush is individual.
4.	Alongside the Palazzo Pitti
5.	This is one of those pictures that took a life of it's own. My original intent was to catch the water drops dripping down the stone. That was not so successful, but then this lady walked in front of the camera and I decide to see how it would work.
6-7.	Palazzo Vecchio. This the building Ang and I mistook for the Uffizi. Don't ask me how we just did. Turns out the Uffizi was the building next to it.
8.	Entrance to Palazzo Vecchio playing with the white balance. Replica of David on the left and Hercules & Cacus on the right.
9.	Entrance to Palazzo Vecchio playing with the white balance. Replica of David on the left and Hercules & Cacus on the right.
10.	Neptune fountain in the Piazza della Signoria.
11.	looking down Via dei Calzaiuoli.
12.	top of the Campanile of the Duomo.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 13*

1.	Pictures do not do the Duomo justice. It is massive. I could not get it in one shot. This is just after dusk.
2.	Entrance to Duomo
3.	Side of Duomo looking at the Chapels at the East End and the main dome.
4.	Duomo dome
5.	side of Duomo
6.	Yes that is a license plate you see on the back of a golf cart. Don't hate...it gets them from A to B.:rofl:
7.	Another small car. It kind of looks like a Jeep in the front.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 14*

*31 Ottobre 2007 - More deliciousness, romance and pain*
After having breakfast at a small café we visited the Ognissanti, but were not able to view the portrait of the Last Supper in the refectory. No matter how many cathedrals you tour, they will not get old. My biggest observation was how the old rustic wooden pews contrast the frescoes and altar.
We then headed back over to the Duomo by way of Via de' Tornabuoni. This is where most of the high end shopping is located.Still in awe of its size we made our way inside. The baptistery was close, but I was able to see the replica of the solid gold doors with the biblical stories. After giving serious discussion to climbing the 400+ steps to the top of the Duomo, we figured that we had enough of climbing steps and all the walking up and down the hills.
The Uffizi or what we thought was the Uffizi, turned out we were in the Palazzo Vecchio, was a bit confusing as we could not find the exhibits. After going through security and walking around a bit we gave up. We then headed over to the Boboli Gardens. You have a great vantage point of the city from the gardens. You should be forewarned that your legs will definitely get a work out.
When you enter the Gardens you enter the Amphitheatre. In the center of the Amphitheatre there is a huge granite tub and a replica of the Egyptian Obelisk. At the rear are terraced steps, although truthfully I am not sure they can be called steps. They do however give you a great burn in your legs. You will come to a statue of Neptune. On another level was the Statue of Abundance. We then made our way to another level of the garden that gives you beautiful breathtaking views of the outside walls of the city.
As the evening got a head start on us by the time we left the gardens we walked around the city a bit more before deciding to find a place to eat and go to the laundromat not far from the hotel. Yes, we needed to do laundry. Only two loads and it took about 90 minutes.

Pictures:
1.	Ognissanti Church. The Westin is to the left and right. Same hotel chain, two Westins across from one another...OK. The Ognissanti is also where the portrait of the Last Supper is located in the refectory. It was closed when we were there.
2.	180 degrees from the Ognissanti. View of Hercules & the lion stature and San Frediano in Cestello across the Arno.
3.	Frescoe on the ceiling of the Ognissanti.
4.	Statue near altar in Ognissanti.
5.	looking from one of the chapels to the other at the front of the Ognissanti. Ang took with her camera.
6.	I forgot whom this was. Ang took with her camera.
7.	Frescoe in Ognissanti. Ang took with her camera.
8.	Ognissanti altar
9.	Frescoe above Ognissanti altar. Ang took with her camera.
10.	view of Ognissanti.
11.	Duomo right side


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 14*

1.	Duomo, Campanile and Baptistry.
2.	Duomo and Campanile
3.	Duomo and Baptistry. Ang took with her camera.
4.	East End Chapel on the left side.
5.	Interior of Duomo.
6.	Interior of Duomo using different white balance.
7.	clock on rear wall with portrait of four prophets.
8.	candlebra in Duomo. Took about 15 minutes to get this shot w/o people lighting a candle.
9.	Part of the Last Judgment frescoe above altar.
10.	Wooden doors inside Duomo.
11.	Exterior main doors to Duomo
12.	Ang in front of Duomo. Gives you an idea of the door size.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 14*

1.	Ang in front of Duomo
2.	Santa Maria del Fiore statue outside Duomo
3.	Close-up of Santa Maria del Fiore outside Duomo
4.	Baptistry across from Duomo. This is the crowd at the end of October. Imagine what it is like in the summer. Ang took with her camera.
5.	Replica of the famous solid gold doors. Ang took with her camera.
6.	Each panel tells a biblical story, starting from the left panel going down: Adam and Eve cast from Eden, Drunk Noah & his sacrifice, Esau & Jacob, Moses is give the Ten Commandments, Philistine battle (it is unseen here below the gate). The right panel going down: Abel is killed by his brother Cain, Abraham sacrifices Isaac, Joseph sold into slavery, The fall of Jericho, Solomon and Queen Sheba (unseen below the gate)
7.	This horse attracted a small crowd. People came up to take a picture next to him, pat his head, but he was undaunted by all the commotion he just kept eating.
8.	Perseus, Medusa statue in front of the Loggia dei Lanzi.
9.	Hercules & Cacus in front of Palazzo Vecchio
10.	Hercules & Cacus in front of the Palazzo Vecchio in black & white
11.	entrance of Palazzo Vecchio in black & white
12.	entrance of Palazzo Vecchio. This is when Ang and I thought we were going into the Uffizi. We're inside searching for artwork and the such.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 14*

1.	Cortile & Putto statue in Palazzo Vecchio.
2.	Taken as the sun peeked through the clouds behind me while the sky was still cloudy over the Palazzo Pitti. I like the effect it gives the picture
3.	Palazzo Pitti black & white. Ang took with her camera.
4.	Ang was able to catch a similar shot, but got some shadow which added to the life of the picture. Ang took with her camera.
5.	Tanya this picture is for you. Ang took with her camera.
6.	We only visited the Boboli Gardens in the Palazzo Pitti. This is the inner court that leads to the gardens. Ang took with her camera.
7.	Palazzo Pitti inner court
8.	inner court Palazzo Pitti. Ang took with her camera.
9.	Fountain on wall in the inner court.
10.	Part of the Boboli Gardens Amphitheatre. Ang took with her camera.
11.	Art work on display
12.	Ang refused to put her arm around the statue. It freaked her out.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 14*

1.	Her photographing me photographing the Florence skyline. Why? I have no idea.
2.	Artwork in Boboli Gardens & Florence skyline.
3.	Duomo, Campanile, Palazzo Vecchio.
4.	Fiesole from Boboli Gardens
5.	Amphithteatre. To give you perspective of the size of the granite tub, look at the people walking by.
6.	Part of the Amphitheatre.
7.	Fountain over the inner court
8.	lower garden
9.	A look towards the top of the Boboli Gardens with the granite tub and obelisk in the foreground. Ang took with her camera.
10.	Look to top of Boboli Gardens. Ang took with her camera.
11.	Neptune fountain at the top of the Boboli Gardens
12.	bottom of Neptune fountain


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 14*

1.	View from top of Boboli Gardens to the rear of Palazzo Pitti. Ang took with her camera.
2.	View of Florence from top of Boboli Gardens over the Palazzo Pitti. Ang took with her camera.
3.	View of Florence from top of Boboli Gardens over the Palazzo Pitti. Black & white
4.	View of Florence from top of Boboli Gardens over the Palazzo Pitti.
5.	The remote at wotk again. Me & Ang in Boboli Gardens
6.	Statue of Abundance in Boboli Gardens.
7.	Black & white statue of Abundance.
8.	Random pic of Boboli Gardens. black & white. Ang took with her camera.
9.	Random pic in Boboli Gardens
10.	Black & white random pic in Boboli Gardens
11.	What you see from the rear of Boboli Gardens outside the Florence walls.
12.	More of outside the Florence walls from the Boboli Gardens. Ang took with her camera.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 14*

1.	Not sure of the castle name. Outside walls of Florence. Balck & white.
2.	Not sure of the castle name. Outside walls of Florence.
3.	Ang in Boboli Gardens. Outside Florence walls behind her.
4.	Me & Ang rear of Boboli Gardens.
5.	Ang in Boboli Gardens.
6.	Outiside the Florence walls from the Boboli Gardens. Ang took with her camera.
7.	Florence from Boboli Gardens. Ang took with her camera.
8.	Black & white Florence from Boboli Gardens. Ang took with her camera.
9.	Porcelain Museum at the top of Boboli Gardens. I like the how the sky came out against the sun drenched museum.
10.	Porcelain Museum at the top of Boboli Gardens in black & white.
11.	I am not sure how she got this effect. Cool isn't it. Ang took with her camera.
12.	Why she kept taking pics of me taking picture is beyond me. But, it is a cool looking pic. Interpret how you want. Ang took with her camera. Black & white


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 14*

1.	Set-up my next shot. Ang took with her camera. Black & white.
2.	Tuscan sunset from Boboli Gardens
3.	Tuscan sunset in black & white from Boboli Gardens.
4.	Sunset over Tuscany
5.	Random shot locked gate I thought would look nice as a black & white.
6.	Random shot those concrete railing in Boboli Gardens that I thought would look cool as a black & white.
7.	I forgot to turn on the vibration reduction on my lense and this is the effect I got. Even mistakes can come out cool. Random shot in Boboli Gardens
8.	One of my favorite shot. The is the sunset through one of the paths in Boboli Gardens
9.	Ang posing with the artwork in Boboli Gardens that freaked her out.
10.	Artwork in Boboli Gardens in black & white.
11.	Duomo and Campanile just before sunset.
12.	Facade of grotto in Boboli Gardens.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 14*

1.	Hercules in inner court of Palazzo Pitti.
2.	Frescoe on ceiling of grotto of Moses in Palazzo Pitti inner court.
3.	Grotto of Moses in Palazzo Pitti in black & white
4.	Grotto of Moses in Palazzo Pitti
5.	left wing of Palazzo Pitti
6.	Palazzo Pitti center
7.	Palazzo Pitti right ring
8.	Shot of Ponte Santa Trinita from Ponte Vecchio playing with white balance.
9.	Shot of Ponte Santa Trinita from Ponte Vecchio playing with white balance.
10.	Shot of Ponte Santa Trinita from Ponte Vecchio in black & white.
11.	Shot of Ponte Alle Grazie from the Ponte Vecchio playing with white balance
12.	Ponte Vecchio from Ponte Santa Trinita


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 14*

1.	Ponte Vecchio from Ponte Santa Trinita in black & white.
2.	Ang in front of Ponte Vecchio. She's a little out of focus because I set the camera on the wrong focal point.
3.	See right what had happened was. This is what happens when you have a long shutter and move before the shutter closes. I'm an ass.
4.	I got it right in this pic. Me & Ang on Ponte Santa Trinita with Ponte Vecchio behind us. A little info about this pic. We were trying to take this pic on the bridge with a narrow sidewalk and cars whizzing by behind the camera. Can you say idiot move?
5.	Me & Ang on Ponte Santa Trinita with Ponte Vecchio in background. Another one of my bright idea ways to get a picture. Trying to get a wider shot I put the camera and tripod on the opposite side of the bridge, then had to wait for traffic to stop to get back across street. Then we had people walking by near the camera that would stop to give use a chance to take the picture, but we had to time the shutter with traffic. Which explains the slight blur of a car in the lower left. That remote came in handy.
6.	View from Westin Excelsior room to the left
7.	View from Westin Excelsior room straight ahead
8.	View from Westin Excelsior room to the right
9.	Seriously I know how to act, but sometimes I can't help myself. Ang took with her camera.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 15*

*01 Novembre 2007 - Please insert disc; It's holiday&#8230;thaaat's riiight; It is going to fall*
Up again at the butt crack of dawn, do the breakfast café thing again and off to the Monaco, via the designer outlets, a romp through Tuscany in search of Chianti and olive oil and Pisa. Not&#8230;quite. The nav disc Joern gave me seems to have problems reading the info on the disc that covers anything south of Deutschland. The disc freezes and gives an error. So there have been a few times we had to take out the disc and do the usual blow and wipe. Then there are times when we can't get the disc out and will have to get out of the car, lock it, wait a minute, get back in and only then will we get the disc back.
So on this day before we get going it happens again and so we repeat the above. After driving a few blocks we realize that the message on the screen says "Please insert disc". Huh? The disc is inserted. After pressing the eject button a few hundred times I decide we need to find a BMW dealer. We pull over to a gas station to ask for directions. After getting through the language barrier and a few hand gestures, off we go. Somehow we must have missed a turn because we end up at the same gas station on the opposite side. These guys had a good laugh as we pulled in. So we tried it again. This time we saw the sign for BMW dealer, but at the next fork in the road there were signs for Porsche, Alfa, and Mercedes, but no BMW. So I use my internal compass and figured that BMW had to be near these dealers.
While we are trying to find the dealer, my girlfriend is still trying to get the disc out. We see every automaker known to man, but no BMW and no one is open. It is after 0830, but every business seems to be closed on a Monday. I eventually see this small sign for BMW. It is back off the main drag in a little neighborhood. The dealer is also closed. I do not understand why everything is closed. Then it hits me, it is the first of Novembre and we are in Italía. YOU IDIOT&#8230;it is All Saints Day.
I park on the side of the road and continue to try to eject the disc. My girlfriend started using her Crackberry to find the outlet stores. After wasting at least a good two hours between trying to get directions, find the dealer and getting the disc out a little voice says hit the eject button for the CD player. Here you have two people with three degrees between us and neither one thought of hitting the CD button.
The outlets are less than an hour outside of Firenze. They do have all the major designer outlet stores here. Most of the merchandise is last season or the season that is ending. Don't expect big savings here, but worth the trip.
I then charted a route for the Chiantigiana Route (actual route name) on Via Chiantigiana in search of Chianti and olive oil. The road is well signed and there are plenty of places to stop and buy. For the drivers among us there are great roads along this route. After driving for what seemed like forever we finally came upon a vineyard that was open. We purchased four bottles of Chianti and ten bottles of olive oil. They also had grappa, which is made from the skin of the grape and it is has a kick like a mule. We decided that this was not for us.
After finding our way out of Tuscany, we made it to Pisa in about 2.5 hours. Not much to do here but see the Duomo, Baptistry, and the Leaning Tower. The tower leans a lot farther than I thought. If it leans any farther it will become "the Felled Tower of Pisa". After stopping for a quick bite, we were on our way to Monaco.
The drive to Monaco was around 4-5 hours. I fell in with a group of Alfas and Porsches and pretty much ran with them for ¾ of the trip. We averaged around 120 for much of the trip. After checking-in at the Marriott Riviera in Cap d' Ail we found a French restaurant on the side of the casino. There is not much to see in Monaco other than the casino, hot cars and yachts.

Pictures:
1.	Our last morning in Florence from the room balcony.
2.	Tuscan field on our way to find Chianti and olive oil. You could spend all day on Tuscany and never tire of it's beauty.
3.	Some people just don't know what to do with themselves when left alone with a camera.
4.	Tuscan field
5.	Tuscan field in black & white
6.	Tuscan valley
7.	Tuscan village
8.	Vineyard we found that was open on All Saints Day for Chianti and olive oil
9.	Wine vats
10.	Ang at Tuscan vineyard.
11.	Copper waiting patiently to leave.
12. Piazza dei Miracoli


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 15*

1.	Cathedral in Pisa using the white balance for effect
2.	Cathedral in Pisa using the white balance for effect
3.	Cathedral in Pisa in black & white
4.	Tower of Pisa & Cathedral black & white in Pisa
5.	Cathedral & Tower in Pisa
6.	Me & Ang in front of Tower of Pisa & Cathedral
7.	Cathedral in Pisa
8.	Top of the Tower of Pisa
9.	Front of Cathedral in Pisa
10.	Frescoe above altar in Cathedral in Pisa
11.	Cathedral in Pisa ceiling
12.	Cathedral in Pisa interior


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 15*

1.	Tower of Pisa from below
2.	Tower of Pisa from below black & white
3.	Prince's Palace of Monaco
4.	Port & Palace in distance
5.	Monte Carlo Casino
6.	Monte Carlo Casino


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Dude, you have to get the award for perhaps the most comprehensive report ever!!!! KUDOS!!! Even though your trip got off to a rough start, you still seem to have had a great time....KILLER images and your low light shots are great!!!!

Thanks for the effort and it is nice to know that there is at least one fellow Nikonian!!!

Cheers,


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Day 16*

*02 Novembre 2007 - Beautiful Mediterranean; they really lie out on rocks*
The following morning we drove around for a while, but could not tour the palace as the Prince was home. We then headed to Nice along the coast with the windows down and sunroof open as the weather finally reached over 70 degrees. The way that I planned out the trip was to have the last few days as "cool down" days. We were not rushing around trying to see much. They only thing I really wanted to see in Nice was the Matisse museum, but it was closed. We basically spent most of the day on the beach and walking along Promenade des Anglais.

Pictures:
1.	View from our hotel in Cap d'Ail
2-3.	View from our hotel in Cap d'Ail. Ang took with her camera.
4.	View from our hotel in Cap d'Ail.
5-6.	View from our hotel in Cap d'Ail. Ang took with her camera.
7.	A stop off point on our way to Nice. Ang took with her camera.
8.	A stop off point on our way to Nice. Ang took with her camera in black & white.
9.	A stop off point on our way to Nice. Ang took with her camera.
10.	Ang getting happy with herself and the camera.
11.	Ang shooting me on way to Nice. Ang took with her camera. black & white
12.	Pic of boat racing across the Mediterranean on our way to Nice. Ang took with her camera.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 16*

1.	Ang at stop off on way to Nice. Ang took with her camera.
2.	A stop off point on our way to Nice. Ang took with her camera.
3.	Sun kissed Mediterranean Sea.
4.	Check out the bird soar across the Mediterranean. Ang took with her camera.
5.	Bird is still soaring. Ang took with her camera.
6.	Mountain face on road to Nice. Ang took with her camera.
7.	Cooper tucked away in her own spot beneath the hotel. No door dings.
8.	Rent a SmartCar in Nice.
9.	Playing with the camera. Palms trees in Nice.
10.	Trying to see the level of detail I could get. Base of palm trees in Nice.
11.	Down a random street in Nice.
12.	Don't ask me why I took a pic of a parking garage sign.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*More pics day 16*

1.	BMW convertible parked in front of hotel.
2.	Water foaming on Nice beach.
3.	Water breaking on beach.
4.	sunset on Mediterranean
5.	Looking down beach in Nice
6.	Statue of Venus.
7.	Sea breaking on beach
8.	Sea breaking on Nice beach
9.	Ang sitting on beach in Nice taking in some sun.
10.	Black & white of Ang on Nice beach.
11.	Black & white of sea breaking on beach in Nice
12.	Nice beach


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow. Thanks for a great effort. Very nice and detailed report. :thumbup:

Shoulda gotten the disk from beewang, at least that way you could blame him if something went wrong. :rofl:


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Asteroid said:


> Wow. Thanks for a great effort. Very nice and detailed report. :thumbup:
> 
> Shoulda gotten the disk from beewang, at least that way you could blame him if something went wrong. :rofl:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## MJKillian (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! The Mother of All Trip Reports. Easily a candidate for the nonexistent Bimmerfest ED Tolstoy Length Award. Very nice pictures and a sharp color on the car, too.

How did you remember all the detail? Take notes? Carry a recorder? Have a photographic memory?

It's no wonder your computer spit up, and nobody should cite the 12 hour rule. You can barely read it all in 12 hours.

Awesome effort. A+


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Excellent Write Up*

This is what I call a write-up.:thumbup: Extensive and Detailed! Great Trip! Reports like this make my ED wait even harder.


----------



## blue_dolphin (Sep 16, 2007)

Another "Wow!" from me. 

Absolutely fabulous report! You managed to capture the atmosphere so well, I feel like I was along for the ride. I totally enjoyed reading the whole thing. 

Thanks so much for taking the time to get it all posted.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

MJKillian said:


> Wow! The Mother of All Trip Reports. Easily a candidate for the nonexistent Bimmerfest ED Tolstoy Length Award. Very nice pictures and a sharp color on the car, too.
> 
> How did you remember all the detail? Take notes? Carry a recorder? Have a photographic memory?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kudos.
I did meet the 12 hour rule. The Welt section in this report was what I filed in my 12 hour rule report.
I kept a journal in Word while on my trip. But even when I was peicing everything back together the trip was still fresh in my memory.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

blue_dolphin said:


> Another "Wow!" from me.
> 
> Absolutely fabulous report! You managed to capture the atmosphere so well, I feel like I was along for the ride. I totally enjoyed reading the whole thing.
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to get it all posted.


I live to give back to the community.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

*Enjoy the journey*



bagbklyn said:


> This is what I call a write-up.:thumbup: Extensive and Detailed! Great Trip! Reports like this make my ED wait even harder.


It will be memorable.:thumbup:


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Good intro... can't wait to read about the rest of your trip  :angel:


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Skiddy said:


> Good intro... can't wait to read about the rest of your trip  :angel:


:rofl::rofl: Yeah I didn't think it was long enough either.


----------



## Calvette (Oct 4, 2007)

blue_dolphin said:


> Another "Wow!" from me.
> 
> Absolutely fabulous report! You managed to capture the atmosphere so well, I feel like I was along for the ride. I totally enjoyed reading the whole thing.
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to get it all posted.


What he said.
I feel like I was on the trip with you.:thumbup:


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Calvette said:


> What he said.
> I feel like I was on the trip with you.:thumbup:


I hope you enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

Bravo, bimmernupe, Bravo! Wife and I are going July 3rd for July 5th pickup. Will be touring Dachau, Fussen and Lake Como as part of the trip, so I really appreciate your writeup and pictures on those locations. Great tips at the end as well, particularly as I am a Bank of America customer and we have 4 nights in Paris.

I'll have to tie the wife to the chair and have her go through your post!! She's a white knuckle passenger as well. :rofl:


----------



## va_lemon (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG! This is the best ED report ever! This'll help fill in the time nicely. I've never been good at keeping a journal but this thread's gonna push me to keep one, at least during the upcoming trip. Or I hope you don't mind if I used your's as a template 

Congrats on the car, and thanks for the great write up!

PS: I upgraded to the Canon 40D and a new lens so have been playing around with it too, although the learning curve isn't as steep coming from the 10D.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

va_lemon said:


> OMG! This is the best ED report ever! This'll help fill in the time nicely. I've never been good at keeping a journal but this thread's gonna push me to keep one, at least during the upcoming trip. Or I hope you don't mind if I used your's as a template
> 
> Congrats on the car, and thanks for the great write up!
> 
> PS: I upgraded to the Canon 40D and a new lens so have been playing around with it too, although the learning curve isn't as steep coming from the 10D.


Take what ya need:rofl:. If you need any info on what ever let me know. And thanks for the kudos.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Hope it is OK now to post? Quite a narrative and thanks for the effort. What is with the billboards in front ot the Duomo in Milan? Love that Barbera Red with the saddle interior. Makes the E92 look quite regal. Thanks for incorporating various of the creative shots. Is the Nikon D80 a film or a digital SLR? Looks like you had a memorable trip.:thumbup:


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Northcar said:


> Hope it is OK now to post? Quite a narrative and thanks for the effort. What is with the billboards in front ot the Duomo in Milan? Love that Barbera Red with the saddle interior. Makes the E92 look quite regal. Thanks for incorporating various of the creative shots. Is the Nikon D80 a film or a digital SLR? Looks like you had a memorable trip.:thumbup:


:rofl::rofl:Its good to know that my fellow 'festers are so patient.

1. The billboards are showing the public what restoration work is being done.
2. Thanks for the compliments. Almost everyone I meet gives a :thumbup: I'm glad I stuck with the change I made.
3. The D80 is a digital SLR.

It has been a few months and I can remember every minute of it.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

bimmernupe said:


> :rofl::rofl:Its good to know that my fellow 'festers are so patient.
> 
> 3. The D80 is a digital SLR.
> 
> It has been a few months and I can remember every minute of it.


Ahhh- it finally dawned on me what the D in D80 stands for! That coming from one who has a D200 sitting on the shelf. You are quite correct about the learning curve that goes with getting used to these cameras. I still find myself reverting back to grabbing the point and shooter on more occasions than I should.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Northcar said:


> Ahhh- it finally dawned on me what the D in D80 stands for! That coming from one who has a D200 sitting on the shelf. You are quite correct about the learning curve that goes with getting used to these cameras. I still find myself reverting back to grabbing the point and shooter on more occasions than I should.


The classes that are offered through Nikonians was a huge help.


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Second round of applause...*

Had to give you a second round of applause, I literally spent my entire Saturday morning reading your trip report in detail and making notes to my ED itinerary, rechecking all my reservations, etc. It was well worth the wait while you posted...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

bimmernupe said:


> Corrected. And you guys STOP IT:rofl:, her head is just barely fitting through the door.


Looks to me like it fits just fine. If it gets to be a problem, though, I'd suggest building a bigger door.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

berford said:


> Looks to me like it fits just fine. If it gets to be a problem, though, I'd suggest building a bigger door.


 Impressive pics. You have a good eye for what works in the architecture, color and landscapes. I'm still trying to perfect mine. You a Nikon or Canon person?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

bimmernupe said:


> Impressive pics. You have a good eye for what works in the architecture, color and landscapes. I'm still trying to perfect mine. You a Nikon or Canon person?


Thanks. I've been around a lot longer than you have: DOB 1947. Nikon...for lots of years--including pre-digital. Latest is D50.


----------



## tMan (Jul 14, 2006)

This thing needs an Executive Summary.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

tMan said:


> This thing needs an Executive Summary.


Why? It is in the Euro Delivery forum what other summary do you need to know what it is about?:rofl:
I know it is long but I wanted everyone to take the ride with me. To experience my highs and my lows.:angel:


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

bimmernupe said:


> You might have had a bad one and yes I believe Radler is a concoction of bier and lemonade. In Hamburg they put Sprite in. It was great.


Yeah, every tourist book I have read says it is beer and lemonade, but its just because the writer's don't speak german.

German "Limonade" (or french panaché) is usually Sprite or something similar (think sweet and bubbly) when used in a Radler (not what American's would call Lemonade - that would make it kinda flat!).

Its nice if you are at lunch, want a bier, but not all the buzz.

(of course German's mix all kinds of things with Beer - avoid the can of beer and coke -its just as bad as it sounds)


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

chaz58 said:


> Yeah, every tourist book I have read says it is beer and lemonade, but its just because the writer's don't speak german.
> 
> German "Limonade" (or french panaché) is usually Sprite or something similar (think sweet and bubbly) when used in a Radler (not what American's would call Lemonade - that would make it kinda flat!).
> 
> ...


Ah ha. I stand corrected. But it was still good as hell. I've tried getting the bartender at Gordon Biersch to make me a Radler:rofl:. You can imagine the look I get. Do you know the bier type and ratio bier to Sprite?


----------



## omerfar23 (Jan 28, 2007)

dude you are ridiculous amazing write up. impressed.


----------



## volsfan0911 (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm just in awe of the writeup. :thumbup: Absolutely incredible - somehow _danke schoen_ doesn't seem adequate. I'm putting together ideas for my upcoming trip to get the 135i and I'll be pouring over every page in here numerous times. Stayed up way too late reading all of it and wish there was more (almost). Congratulations on such an experience and I hope I can pay it forward with my own writeup in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

tMan said:


> This thing needs an Executive Summary.


I thought that WAS the Executive Summary... no? :dunno:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

bimmernupe said:


> Impressive pics. You have a good eye for what works in the architecture, color and landscapes. I'm still trying to perfect mine. You a Nikon or Canon person?


+1 Amazing Alpine scenes.


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

Super trip and write up--thank you and your girl friend.


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

Plase explain the super fast " express delivery " ????????


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Kel said:


> Plase explain the super fast " express delivery " ????????


Thanks for the kudos, but what express delivery are you referring to.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think he is looking for the PDC express delivery.

FYI - with Radler its basically 60/40 bier/sprite. A lot of my work colleagues used to drink it at lunch. Not too bad if you want to go for a drive after lunch either.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

chaz58 said:


> I think he is looking for the PDC express delivery.
> 
> FYI - with Radler its basically 60/40 bier/sprite. A lot of my work colleagues used to drink it at lunch. Not too bad if you want to go for a drive after lunch either.


Be sure to let your CA know that you want to do PCD as so the car will be sent to SC. He/She may tell you that you have to wait until this date and blah, blah, blah. Wait for your car to make port. Then send I-Won-Today (Jonathan) a PM asking him what dates they have available. Be sure to let him know that you did ED so you will not need a vehicle overview. This will get you a faster date.
The reason why is because PCD is only able to do so many vehicle deliveries with an overview per day. But if you just want to participate in the day's activities then they will be able to accommodate you since after everything is done they just hand you your fob and send you on your way.
Had I listened to my CA I would not have received my car until mid-January. Then you may still have the uninformed CA that will tell you that you cannot do ED and PCD. Just have Jonathan send them a email.
If you are not doing ED I am not sure if they will let you do express delivery.

Hope this helps.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh wow, I have to come back and read more - but I can definitely vouch for how narrow the roads on Lake Como are - last year in the rental I was going so slowly we had a parade behind us!


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

It took me a while to get through this read, but it was worth it! 

That was interesting about driving the car back to Germany. You have an Ausfuhrkennzeichen that basically allows the car to be driven (exported) to countries outside of Germany (or for Germans who live in other countries). So, I can see how the boarder guard would be a little surprised that you are tanking an export car back to Germany.

Of course, there is nothing wrong with doing this if you have the right paperwork. 


Now I have to find some Alps passes like you did (but with better weather!). 

I have never driven on a race track with new tires. How did they hold up? I was once on a track with someone who had new tires on a BMW and his tires were totally shot after a couple of sessions. New tires tend to chunk pretty badly at full tread depth.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

chaz58 said:


> It took me a while to get through this read, but it was worth it!
> 
> That was interesting about driving the car back to Germany. You have an Ausfuhrkennzeichen that basically allows the car to be driven (exported) to countries outside of Germany (or for Germans who live in other countries). So, I can see how the boarder guard would be a little surprised that you are tanking an export car back to Germany.
> 
> ...


Glad u enjoyed it. By the time I got the Ring, I had 2000+ miles so the tires where broken in from an nice combo of Autobahn and Alps driving.


----------

